# Why do so many gay furs choose foxes for their fursona?



## JoeStrike (Apr 17, 2010)

Jus' wondering, that's all...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

To follow the stereotypical fox e-whore status....and cause they wanna be "foxy" in hopes of better-increasing their chances of being noticed...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

because they are sluts


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Because gays stereotypically like "cute" things, and foxes are cute? I guess. I dunno. I think we just tend to notice it more than for other fursonas.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2010)

Because foxes are usually represented as more feminine than masculine.


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> because they are sluts



Winnar is you!

/thread


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 17, 2010)

Because foxes are yiffy and cute.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread.....

My pride....

=[


----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> because they are sluts


This.

People with fox fursonas make me sick.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

HK why are you even here, you're not even gay unless.....closet fag?

@Rob Rofl......


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread.....
> 
> My pride....
> 
> =[



slut


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

god i have no idea

it does seem alot of foxes are gay though i guess its just the way it is


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HK why are you even here, you're not even gay unless.....closet fag?
> 
> @Rob Rofl......



No.



Lobar said:


> slut


I'm not a slut =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> god i have no idea
> 
> it does seem alot of foxes are gay though i guess its just the way it is



Well if ya think about it....a gay wolf? Nah that doesn't work. A gay kittie, hah like that'll ever happen (Kitty --> Pussy --> Gay?). A gay bird....all birds are gay so that's just weird....


----------



## Trinholdt (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> because they are sluts



This is the only legitimate, reasonable answer.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

FUCKING SLUTS!!!!!

Also, foxes are slender and diminuitive like most ghey ppl

EDIT: Don't beat me up gay person!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

How dare you people slander my name! >=[


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This.
> 
> People with fox fursonas make me sick.



LOL IRONY.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How dare you people slander my name! >=[



Don't listen to them, this will be an interesting thread for sure.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> FUCKING SLUTS!!!!!
> 
> *diminuitive*



lolwhut?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutive

@ wikipedia lolwhut?


I agree on the slender part though...never seen a fat fox, never seen a fat fag.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> lolwhut?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutive
> 
> ...


Fat furry fetishists.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> lolwhut?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutive
> 
> ...



When I said diminutive, I meant "cute" and somewhat smaller than the average male (hence, why foxes are bottoms all the time because they are small and can't resist >:3)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> When I said diminutive, I meant "cute" and somewhat smaller than the average male (hence, why foxes are bottoms all the time because they are small and can't resist >:3)



Oh, that's totally me then.

Good lord, pass me the mind bleach...Heckler just had to bring up the fatfuck fetish.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heckler just had to bring up the fatfuck fetish.



EEWWWW
God save me from the fatfuck fetishists! It's my only hope lol

EDIT: *passes the mindbleach* "There's some left near the bottom, and it's lavender scented!"


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

At least we all agree now that foxes are not sluts.


Now who wants a blowjob or a rimjob? Anyone?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least we all agree now that foxes are not sluts.
> 
> 
> Now who wants a blowjob or a rimjob? Anyone?



Yay counterproductivity.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A gay bird....all birds are gay so that's just weird....



Hahaha. 

I laugh at your hypocritical attempt at insult. 

(p.s. eagle vs fox pics can still happen)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I laugh at your hypocritical attempt at insult.
> 
> (p.s. eagle vs fox pics can still happen)



But eagles suck.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But eagles suck.



The beak makes it physically impossible to suck.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch, more like Huggler For Cock amirite?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Heckler & Koch, more like Huggler For Cock amirite?


No sir you are very wrong >=[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir you are very wrong >=[


 Here we go again with the denial.  That's so cute.  :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir you are very wrong >=[



Lobar, he wants your cock now.

Watch out.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir you are very wrong >=[



wanna yiff? :3


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've seen foxes of many different types, but almost all of them just happen to be gays looking to... well you know the rest.

I guess I am some sort of paradox or something. I'm a gay kitty and am most certainly not slender. And I don't go after foxes.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

tiger7577 said:


> I've seen foxes of many different types, but almost all of them just happen to be gays looking to... well you know the rest.
> 
> I guess I am some sort of paradox or something. I'm a gay kitty and am most certainly not slender. And I don't go after foxes.



Gay furry. Not a paradox in the least.

(scotty has no idea what he's talking about)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

DAMN YOU FURRY STEREOTYPES!

No I do not want to yiff you. Gross...


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Gay furry. Not a paradox in the least.
> 
> (scotty has no idea what he's talking about)


Aren't most gay people quite unlike me? i.e. skinny and actually appearing gay?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Alot of fox's are gay because alot of furries are gay. :|


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

tiger7577 said:


> Aren't most gay people quite unlike me? i.e. skinny and actually appearing gay?



Nope.


Meadow said:


> Alot of fox's are gay because alot of furries are gay. :|



And no. Check your facts.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Because this way one can be a predator and still be a bottom. Plus the homosexual population places a heavier emphasis on being clever than the heterosexual population. Oh, and don't forget being 'foxy'.


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well there we have it then. Now I just need to sample more cat furries to see what the trends are with them.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because this way one can be a predator and still be a bottom. Plus the homosexual population places a heavier emphasis on being clever than the heterosexual population. Oh, and don't forget being 'foxy'.



I've always wondered, what happens when two fox furries hook up? If they are both bottoms, how does that work out? Conversely, if two tops hook up, how does that work?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've always wondered, what happens when two fox furries hook up? If they are both bottoms, how does that work out? Conversely, if two tops hook up, how does that work?



Rock-Paper-Scissors.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread is full of dirty lies and slander!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Because foxes are yiffy and cute.


No.

The real question is: Why do so many foxes choose gay furs?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is full of dirty lies and slander!



Especially the part where you said you thought yiffing was gross.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've always wondered, what happens when two fox furries hook up? If they are both bottoms, how does that work out? Conversely, if two tops hook up, how does that work?



Love finds a way

Seriously, though that's the benefit of being a fox. As a predator you still have the chance to establish Alpha Dominance. Conversely as a wolf you can be a Beta, or an Omega, as per animal stereo type. Plus Bears have cubs.

Gay culture is totemic in itself with terms like 'Silver foxes', 'Bears' and even 'Otters', hence the high population of gay furries.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Especially the part where you said you thought yiffing was gross.


But RP yiffing is kinda gross =[


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But RP yiffing is kinda gross =[



So are you, what's the problem?


100% agreed


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So are you, what's the problem?
> 
> 
> 100% agreed


I'm not gross....


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gross....
> 
> 
> i c wut u did thar



Aren't you METAL? In my experience METAL=pretty gross.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Hm...only thing I can think of is that foxes don't appear that "manly" and are much more curvy and sly/playful...thus, being quite attractive to those looking for something not looked upon as being masculine (wolves, dogs, etc.) In my humble HUMBLE opinion...

And yes, HK, this thread is just a stereotypical assault on my heart...


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 17, 2010)

A large amount of furries're gay, and foxes are pretty common, so it makes sense that there's a large amount of gay foxes. 
And I'm breaking the stereotype by being straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJo's avatar just turned me gay.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Hm...only thing I can think of is that foxes don't appear that "manly" and are much more curvy and sly/playful...thus, being quite attractive to those looking for something not looked upon as being masculine (wolves, dogs, etc.) In my humble HUMBLE opinion...
> 
> And yes, HK, this thread is just a stereotypical assault on my heart...



Solution for you foxes who whine about being misunderstood because you're straight: _*STOP BEING FOXES*_. Problem solved.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Solution for you foxes who whine about being misunderstood because you're straight: _*STOP BEING FOXES*_. Problem solved.


Indeed. We need more lizard dudes.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A gay bird....all birds are gay so that's just weird....



Uh, I've no idea and proof for that. 



Icarus615 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I laugh at your hypocritical attempt at insult.
> 
> *(p.s. eagle vs fox pics can still happen)*



Duh. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> But eagles suck.



*No!*



Icarus615 said:


> The beak makes it physically impossible to suck.



Nope male and female birds have cloaca. It's not sucking. 

Duh. Well, yah. No matter what. Maybe this'll make things more sadistic by making things bloody with the hook.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. We need more lizard dudes.



It's funny, lizards are a close second for me....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Solution for you foxes who whine about being misunderstood because you're straight: _*STOP BEING FOXES*_. Problem solved.


but I like foxes =[


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. We need more lizard dudes.



But no more dragons. 

we need biiiiiiiiiirds

@HK orly?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Need more snake furries.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Conversely, if two tops hook up, how does that work?



They wrestle to see who can pin down and dominate the other first.

At least, that's how it should be. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> They wrestle to see who can pin down and dominate the other first.
> 
> At least, that's how it should be. :3


I thought they just lay side by side.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

What about unicorns!

...amidoingitright?


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But no more dragons.
> 
> we need biiiiiiiiiirds
> 
> @HK orly?



Waht about azn dragons? :3

We need MOAR MARTENS!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> but I like foxes =[



Suck it up, buttercup. Time to stop being a fag and start being AWESOME.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Waht about azn dragons? :3
> 
> We need MOAR MARTENS!


We need more dodongos to bomb.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Suck it up, buttercup. Time to stop being a fag and start being AWESOME.


But I am awesome! My fuckin' avatar is making awesome face!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I am awesome! My fuckin' avatar is making awesome face!



<= not impressed.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> <= not impressed.



Are you ever?

And H&K keep being a fox. I'm a fan of the old fox-as-psychopath stereotype so if at least one person perpetuates that I'll be a happy Browder.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Are you ever?
> 
> And H&K keep being a fox. I'm a fan of the old fox-as-psychopath stereotype so if at least one person perpetuates that I'll be a happy Browder.



Not with furries. 

Well, no, can't say that. How about...just no.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> <= not impressed.



You wouldn't be.



Browder said:


> Are you ever?
> 
> And H&K keep being a fox. I'm a fan of the old fox-as-psychopath stereotype so if at least one person perpetuates that I'll be a happy Browder.


At least you appreciate my work and agree that foxes should not be slutty retards.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 17, 2010)

Well actually every bird's beak can't suck things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you appreciate my work and agree that foxes should not be slutty retards.


Agreed.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> .
> 
> 
> At least you appreciate my work and agree that foxes should not be slutty retards.



I didn't say that. I just don't want that to be all they can be.


And how do you know that I don't think you're also a slutty retard? :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Well actually every bird's beak can't suck things.



Durp.


Heckler & Koch said:


> You wouldn't be.


To be honest, it's the fact that it's a fox. Furries have ruined foxes for me forever. 

(it IS one of the better fox avi's I've seen)


----------



## Bando (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you appreciate my work and agree that foxes should not be slutty retards.



I like the clever ones much better.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> JoJo's avatar just turned me gay.



I'd love a volunteer to make me a new one.  My current one does indeed lend itself to a more homosexual nature... >_< ... My reference sheet is awesome though...but it's an edited version of someone else's that I can't post here. I just tossed it to the artist to make me a badge so I had something to put on my profile.

I just don't have any spare change to have a new one done atm.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> I'd love a volunteer to make me a new one.  My current one does indeed lend itself to a more homosexual nature... >_< ... My reference sheet is awesome though...but it's an edited version of someone else's that I can't post here. I just tossed it to the artist to make me a badge so I had something to put on my profile.
> 
> I just don't have any spare change to have a new one done atm.


I have a gut feeling that your avatar's full version has a shlong.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> My current one does indeed lend itself to a more homosexual nature... >_< ...



You have a blue mohawk. What did you expect, honestly?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> I'd love a volunteer to make me a new one.  My current one does indeed lend itself to a more homosexual nature... >_< ... My reference sheet is awesome though...but it's an edited version of someone else's that I can't post here. I just tossed it to the artist to make me a badge so I had something to put on my profile.
> 
> I just don't have any spare change to have a new one done atm.



Why do that? Having an avatar like that wins you some points with the (gay and bi) members.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have a gut feeling that your avatar's full version has a shlong.



Mmmm....considering I don't have a full version of this...you might need to get your gut checked out. 

Here's the actual pic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3545793/



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why do that? Having an avatar like that wins  you some points with the (gay and bi) members.



Eh, I have nothing against them. Not trying to hook up with other straights or something exclusively to chat... That would be aaawkward.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> because they are sluts


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Mmmm....considering I don't have a full version of this...you might need to get your gut checked out.
> 
> Here's the actual pic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3545793/


Damn, you got me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I didn't say that. I just don't want that to be all they can be.
> 
> 
> And how do you know that I don't think you're also a slutty retard? :3



Cause.

I'm not =[



Icarus615 said:


> Durp.
> 
> To be honest, it's the fact that it's a fox. Furries have ruined foxes for me forever.
> 
> (it IS one of the better fox avi's I've seen)


why thank you, ratte made it for me <3

Furries have almost ruined them for me though. It's juuuust over the line of "BAIL!"


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the OP actually wanna ask:
_Why so many foxes are gay?_


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Because all the bunnies are lesbians, all the wolves are bi, and all the elephants are transgendered. :V


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Apr 17, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Jus' wondering, that's all...


This may have been mentioned before, but it's because all foxes are subby cumsluts who like to take it in both holes at the same time while having their cock fondled, just like gays.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn fucking stupid stereotypes.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Because all the bunnies are lesbians, all the wolves are bi, and all the elephants are transgendered. :V



Then what are birds?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> This is the only legitimate, reasonable answer.



Du
Du hast
Du hast meich
Du
Du hast
Du hast meich
Du
Du hast
Du hast meich
Du hast meich gefragt
Du hast meich gefragt

Well anyway gay furries choose foxes becaus- wait this has already been answered.

Why do gay furries choose things other than foxes?



auzbuzzard said:


> Then what are birds?



Genderless


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why do gay furries choose things other than foxes?



They don't.
If they did, they wouldn't look like sluts.
And all gay furries are sluts.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn stereotypes...


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Cause they can? *Shrug* Could be just an easy way to pick a quick fursona maybe..


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 17, 2010)

*pokes the jackal, Wondering if its the same one local one*

Who knows why so many gays choose fox as their fursona, It could simply be straight people rp as a gay fox. Thats not to say their not fun and sexy at times tho lol.

I simply choose fox as my fursona simply because they are cool and my favorite animal, Had no idea of the stereotype at the time. I sort of hate what the fandom has done to them.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

I just chose fox becuase it's my favorite animal, and then found out that the stereotype just kinda fitted. :3


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Because all the bunnies are lesbians, all the *wolves are bi*, and all the elephants are transgendered. :V



since when???


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> since when???



I think that only apply's to male wolfs.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> since when???


I thought the wolves were stereotyped as Emo's who think they're misunderstood.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

tiger7577 said:


> Aren't most gay people quite unlike me? i.e. skinny and actually appearing gay?



Most gays I've met don't like the stereotype. I blend in IMO, if ya saw me or even heard me then you most likely wouldn't know I was gay.



Browder said:


> Because this way one can be a predator and still be a bottom. Plus the homosexual population places a heavier emphasis on being clever than the heterosexual population. Oh, and don't forget being 'foxy'.



Wow, that's quite the answer. I like it ^_^



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've always wondered, what happens when two fox furries hook up? If they are both bottoms, how does that work out? Conversely, if two tops hook up, how does that work?



I'll find out soon enough....


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not a fox.  :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the question is why are so many people with fox fursonas gay?
:3


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lots of gay wolves and gay dragons out there, too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Lots of gay wolves and gay dragons out there, too.



# of gay wolves + # of gay dragons < # of gay foxes.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 17, 2010)

Foxes exist to serve as prey for the others higher up on the food chain.. they also breed like motherloving rabbits..


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Foxes exist to serve as prey for the others higher up on the food chain.



8)


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not a fox.  :V


No.
You're a tiny little rat.

A tiiiiny little raaat.


You're a rat.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

> Then what are birds?



Damn sexy.



> since when [where wolves bi]???



Since I decided last night and reshaped the universe in my sleep. Have fun munchin' carpet while gettin' yer rump pumped! :V


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> # of gay wolves + # of gay dragons < # of gay foxes.


Or maybe just # of wolves + # of dragons < # of foxes.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Or maybe just # of wolves + # of dragons < # of foxes.


that sounds more accurate


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

I see this thread is still filled with lies and slander.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see this thread is still filled with lies and slander.


That's what makes the internet fun!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Foxes exist to serve as prey for the others higher up on the food chain..



Watch it dragon, or I'll morph into a Vulpine version of Lance Corporal Jones.

"They don't like it* up 'em sir, they don't like it up em!"




*Bayonet on the end of a Lee-Enfield


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Watch it dragon, or I'll morph into a Vulpine version of Lance Corporal Jones.
> 
> "They don't like it* up 'em sir, they don't like it up em!"
> 
> ...


K98s are better.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K98s are better.



Maybe, but Dad's Army was about the allied side in WWII, so they had Enfield's.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K98s are better.


I'm going to jump on the Lee-Enfield bandwagon.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K98s are better.



At least he didn't say the M1 Grand, otherwise I would of facepalmed.. lol ..


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

German firearms are the best, hence my forum name.


Sgt. Andrews said:


> At least he didn't say the M1 Grand,  otherwise I would of facepalmed.. lol ..



But M1 Garands are good weapons.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> German firearms are the best, hence my forum name.



I sir, salute you for your grand taste in firearms.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> German firearms are the best, hence my forum name.



German weapons are good, but British is best.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> German weapons are good, but British is best.


I disagree.

Anyways this is now hilariously off topic, so get back on it.

Even if the topic is horribly wrong.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Even if the topic is horribly wrong.



Foxes and H&K are gay.

Back on topic.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Foxes and H&K are gay.
> 
> Back on topic.


I am not gay. I like the wimmenz.

And foxes are too cool to be gay bottom bitch sluts.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

You don't see many female otters.

Cept BlueberriHusky.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> You don't see many female otters.
> 
> Cept BlueberriHusky.


Nylak.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nylak.



*smacks forehead*


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not gay. I like the wimmenz.
> 
> And foxes are too cool to be gay bottom bitch sluts.


Suuuuuure.

And no, they're about as cool as gay bottom bitch sluts.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Suuuuuure.
> 
> And no, they're about as cool as gay bottom bitch sluts.


Why are you such a liar?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you such a liar?



I could ask you the same thing.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 17, 2010)

Because they are the ukes of the fandom, so fags gotta feel obligated to be one. It's the same reason why they gotta act like total flamers.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate you people.


----------



## CFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll find out soon enough....



Yeah, that will be interesting :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you people.



There you go again, lying about loving everybody.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread needs less sausage love.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> This thread needs less sausage love.


Do people never look anything over before starting a business or making a product?


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> This thread needs less sausage love.



It's a thread about gay foxes.

You're a fox.

What did you expect?



CrispSkittlez said:


> Do people never look anything over before starting a business or making a product?


It's a joke.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

HK, I want to believe you're straight, and I probably still do but your fascination with big guns is starting to make me wonder...


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 17, 2010)

The "animal in you" quiz said I was a fox. That is all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> HK, I want to believe you're straight, and I probably still do but your fascination with big guns is starting to make me wonder...


But I like guns =[


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like guns =[



I bet you do. ;]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like guns =[


I dunno why, but guys who are so fascinated by guns always were a bit of a turn-off for me. Just comes off as nerdy and slightly gay to me.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 17, 2010)

i didnt choose fox because of that  foxes are just awesome


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> The "animal in you" quiz said I was a fox. That is all.



What answers did you insert? Because it said I was a fucking badger.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i didnt choose fox because of that  foxes are just awesome



The gay thing was a bonus then?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno why, but guys who are so fascinated by guns always were a bit of a turn-off for me. Just comes off as nerdy and slightly gay to me.


Weird.


fuzthefurfox said:


> i didnt choose fox because of that  foxes are just awesome


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's a thread about gay foxes.
> 
> You're a fox.
> 
> ...



I was joking as well. Maybe we should take advice from ourselves.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> I was joking as well. Maybe we should take advice from ourselves.



So if you were joking, you actually meant that it needed MORE sausage love?


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What answers did you insert? Because it said I was a fucking badger.



Silly badger; I don't remember, I just picked the ones that were correct for the given application.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Foxes are murry purry yiff machines and deserve equal rights like everyone else. 
BAWWWW.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/200163594_26e7dd0c04.jpg


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Foxes are murry purry yiff machines and deserve equal rights like everyone else.
> BAWWWW.
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/200163594_26e7dd0c04.jpg



PLEASE tell me that pic was meant as sarcasm.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Foxes are murry purry yiff machines and deserve equal rights like everyone else.
> BAWWWW.
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/200163594_26e7dd0c04.jpg



I prefer this interpretation of the character of the Vulpine master race.

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20070529204058/uncyclopedia/images/0/07/Nazifur.jpg


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> PLEASE tell me that pic was meant as sarcasm.



I wouldn't put BAWW in there if I wasn't.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> I wouldn't put BAWW in there if I wasn't.



I meant the original artist's intent.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Foxes are murry purry yiff machines and deserve equal rights like everyone else.
> BAWWWW.
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/200163594_26e7dd0c04.jpg



You are confusing me.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I meant the original artist's intent.



Oh my bad.

That I don't know and sadly I don't think it is.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> No.
> You're a tiny little rat.
> 
> A tiiiiny little raaat.
> ...



My fursona is about 11ft, what.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

The version of that pic in my profile is the best.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Weird.


Eh, people who obsess over inanimate objects with names made up of random letters and numbers are a turn-off for me in general, whether they are guns, computers, cell phones, cars, or whatever.



Icarus615 said:


> PLEASE tell me that pic was meant as sarcasm.


Sadly I don't think so. The artist is Taurin Fox, mostly known for making CGI-animated furry porn and being buttfuck insane. He claims he's porn is NOT porn, but some weird spiritual bullshit.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Eh, people who obsess over inanimate objects with names made up of random letters and numbers are a turn-off for me in general, whether they are guns, computers, cell phones, cars, or whatever.
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't think so. The artist is Taurin Fox, mostly known for making CGI-animated furry porn and being buttfuck insane. He claims he's porn is NOT porn, but some weird spiritual bullshit.


The letters and numbers are in the name for a reason :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Sadly I don't think so. The artist is Taurin Fox, mostly known for making CGI-animated furry porn and being buttfuck insane. He claims he's porn is NOT porn, but some weird spiritual bullshit.



So in other words, another normal fox.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So in other words, another normal fox.


No. >=[


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. >=[



I bet you're actually Taurin Fox in disguise.

Sure do act like it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The letters and numbers are in the name for a reason :V


Yeah, but I can't be arsed to memorize that shit or be very fascinated by it. In the end, they're all guns. They kill people. :/



Icarus615 said:


> So in other words, another normal fox.


Yep.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I bet you're actually Taurin Fox in disguise.
> 
> Sure do act like it.


Nuh uh.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

I've always thought foxes were just plain cool, personally.
but I don't even have a fursona, so my opinion must be void. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh.



Yeah-huh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I've always thought foxes were just plain cool, personally.
> but I don't even have a fursona, so my opinion must be void. :V


Chyeah no-fursona buddy!

*highfive*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Chyeah no-fursona buddy!
> 
> *highfive*


Hellz yeah!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Hellz yeah!


Let's go chug some beers and go be cool


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's go chug some beers and go be cool


While wearing shades, obviously. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's go chug some beers and go be cool



Be careful at those gay bars, son. Bring condoms.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> While wearing shades, obviously. :V



Hellz yes. Shades make you automatically cool. 



Icarus615 said:


> Be careful at those gay bars, son. Bring condoms.



I don't go to gay bars though. =[


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't gay to gay bars though. =[



You made a typo and typed "gay" instead of "go".

Try to stop constantly thinking about buttsex before posting.


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

FOXES ARE COOL  HAHAHA 
ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE ARE STUPID ;]


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> FOXES ARE COOL  HAHAHA
> ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE ARE STUPID ;]



Foxes suck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You made a typo and typed "gay" instead of "go".
> 
> Try to stop constantly thinking about buttsex before posting.


God damnit


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You made a typo and typed "gay" instead of "go".
> 
> Try to stop constantly thinking about buttsex before posting.


XD



Icarus615 said:


> Foxes suck.


Literal meaning intended?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hellz yes. Shades make you  automatically cool.





Falsey said:


> FOXES ARE COOL  HAHAHA
> ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE ARE STUPID ;]


I like you already.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD
> 
> 
> Literal meaning intended?



Of course.

_Especially_ HK.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Of course.
> 
> _Especially_ HK.


I do not give head >=[


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not give head >=[



You forcefully take it, right?

That's a weird form of rape, but I guess it could work. :/


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not give head >=[


But do you get it? Your murrhole can make suction if you train the muscles right. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Once again, I hate you guys.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Once again, I hate you guys.



Aww, I hate you too.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Aren't we one big happy family? :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Aren't we one big happy family? :V



Shut up, Uncle Kevin.


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL ICARUCK OBVIOUSLY DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT
FOXES FOR LFIE *!!!^____^!!!*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Once again, I hate you guys.


D'awww... Does somebody need a hug? :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

Foxes are the fagets of nature.
AND JERKS.

I have to live with them in the woods behind the house, _screaming _to eachother every few nights and _murdering my chickens_!
-kicks a scruffy fox over the horizon-


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> LOL ICARUCK OBVIOUSLY DOESNT KNOW WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT
> FOXES FOR LFIE *!!!^____^!!!*



Hey HK. You share a species with this guy.

Gonna change yet?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Shut up, Uncle Kevin.


You mean _Uncle Tom?

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8UyCQW_Dyc


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey HK. You share a species with this guy.
> 
> Gonna change yet?



Nah they're gonna yiff.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Shut up, Uncle Kevin.


Not until somebody passes me my prune juice! >:[


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have to live with them in the woods behind the house, _screaming _to eachother every few nights and _murdering my chickens_!
> -kicks a scruffy fox over the horizon-


I love the sounds foxes make.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I love the sounds foxes make.



That doesn't mean consent, you know.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Nah they're gonna yiff.



Your avatar is really nice, but something bothered me and took me a moment to figure out what.

Hair.

The dolphin has head-hair.    .___.
I don't see a lot of seacritter furs, is all.


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL THAT WAS FUNNY ^^


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your avatar is really nice, but something bothered me and took me a moment to figure out what.
> 
> Hair.
> 
> ...



I'm not bald. 

Bald is creepy.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> LOL THAT WAS FUNNY ^^



I hate you so much.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I love the sounds foxes make.


They make awesome sounds.


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> LOL THAT WAS FUNNY ^^


 
STOP YELLING


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I love the sounds foxes make.



When foxes are fucking don't they make "yiff yiff yiff" sounds? I think that's where the term originated.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> When foxes are fucking don't they make "yiff yiff yiff" sounds? I think that's where the term originated.


No.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> When foxes are fucking don't they make "yiff yiff yiff" sounds? I think that's where the term originated.


No acutally. Mating foxes fucking _scream._


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> When foxes are fucking don't they make "yiff yiff yiff" sounds? I think that's where the term originated.


 
I think a recent thread said that it was really some original furry's term for hello or something.... I don't remember the details


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> When foxes are fucking don't they make "yiff yiff yiff" sounds? I think that's where the term originated.


That could be the noise they make while fucking.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.



lol u would know


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> I think a recent thread said that it was really some original furry's term for hello or something.... I don't remember the details


Yeah, originally it used to be a friendly hello between furries.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yeah, originally it used to be a friendly hello between furries.



It still is.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> lol u would know


nuh uh


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi guyz. Yiff! :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Yiff to you all


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hi guyz. Yiff! :3


Yes plz. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



Yeah huh


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL ^____^


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

That's it, when I get to school on Monday I'm giving all of my friends a heartfelt yiff! :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> LOL ^____^



He's gotta be a troll.

Please tell me you're a troll.


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That's it, when I get to school on Monday I'm giving all of my friends a heartfelt yiff! :V


 
Why stop there? YIFF THE WORLD!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> YIFF THE WORLD!


T-shirt design right there.


----------



## Falsey (Apr 17, 2010)

NO SORRY MY SHIFT KEY AND CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN ON THIS COMP. BUT IM GETTING MY LAPTOP BACK TOMMORRO FROM REPAIR ;L


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> NO SORRY MY SHIFT KEY AND CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN ON THIS COMP. BUT IM GETTING MY LAPTOP BACK TOMMORRO FROM REPAIR ;L



So stop posting.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> NO SORRY MY SHIFT KEY AND CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN ON THIS COMP. BUT IM GETTING MY LAPTOP BACK TOMMORRO FROM REPAIR ;L


Smash your face against the keyboard. That might work.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K98s are better.



Totally agree, there's a slight possiblity that me and my dad are going to look for a military grade stock for his K98 as he has a sport stock as nazi germany didn't have the money for the full stock towards the end of the production.



Wyldfyre said:


> I love the sounds foxes make.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3uJMOWZOMk


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He's gotta be a troll.
> 
> Please tell me you're a troll.


 
If he's not, I say we ruin his innocence :evil:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Falsey said:


> NO SORRY MY SHIFT KEY AND CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN ON THIS COMP. BUT IM GETTING MY LAPTOP BACK TOMMORRO FROM REPAIR ;L


You lie, if that were true you wouldn't be able to use a semi-colon! >:[


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your avatar is really nice, but something bothered me and took me a moment to figure out what.
> 
> Hair.
> 
> ...


Screw you his avatar fucking rocks!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Screw you his avatar fucking rocks!





Harebelle said:


> Your avatar is really nice



.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I KNOW!


D'awww....
I saw that vid a few days ago.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> .


"Fucking rocks" is better than "really nice" :V


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You lie, if that were true you wouldn't be able to use a semi-colon! >:[


 
if just caps lock was stuck (which I doubt could happen) he could use a ;


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You lie, if that were true you wouldn't be able to use a semi-colon! >:[



If his shift key was broken he wouldn't be able to use a period. 

He's a troll.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's soooo cute!!

[yt]lO_KOB-gUps[/yt]


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's soooo cute!!


D'AWWWWW :3 

That one is too cute to yiff. It would violate his cuteness to do those unsaid things to him.


----------



## Membrain_Syndrome (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL NO MY KEYBOURD IS DIFENRENT LOL


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's soooo cute!!


D'AWWWW....
/heartmelt


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Membrain_Syndrome said:


> LOL NO MY KEYBOURD IS DIFENRENT LOL



Ooh, look, another sockpuppet account.

Stop posting, failtroll.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Cute video is cute. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Membrain_Syndrome said:


> LOL NO MY KEYBOURD IS *DIFENRENT* LOL


So is your grasp on the English language. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3uJMOWZOMk



DAWWWW! Thanks Scotty, my heart just swelled 3x a la the Grinch.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> DAWWWW! Thanks Scotty, my heart just swelled 3x a la the Grinch.


I know, right? :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

I want one _sooo_ bad now...


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I want one _sooo_ bad now...



Just masturbate already.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'ma firin' mah cute-bomb!

[yt]mXy9QxKqUQo[/yt]


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma firin' mah cute-bomb!



fapfapfapfap


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma firin' mah cute-bomb!


Saw that one too. 
Contribution:
[yt]c8xJtH6UcQY[/yt]


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread suddenly got extremely cute. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> This thread suddenly got extremely cute. :3



I know. What the hell, guys. ]:<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh god, now I want a fox. Thanks Scotty. They're adorable, they're like the best of cats and dogs combined into one cute package. I didn't even know you could have foxes in your home. Isn't it a little dangerous and/or illegal?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma firin' mah cute-bomb!


D'awww again!  Having fun looking at all these cutesy videos of foxes?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Isn't it a little dangerous and/or illegal?


Maybe a little dangerous, but not illegal.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh god, now I want a fox. Thanks Scotty. They're adorable, they're like the best of cats and dogs combined into one cute package. I didn't even know you could have foxes in your home. Isn't it a little dangerous and/or illegal?


 Yeah I would love a fox as a pet. 

But, as in that other thread, I think we'd both agree that if you could have ANY animal, it's be a Lombax. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

[yt]bsM_6Pk1WoY[/yt]

@ Fuzzy. Apparently there's like 13 states that allows them to be pets and they're not any more dangerous than a cat or dog...


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey. Off-topic people.

Foxes are gay.

Now disagree with me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey. Off-topic people.
> 
> Foxes are gay.
> 
> Now disagree with me.



...I can't.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey. Off-topic people.
> 
> Foxes are gay.
> 
> Now disagree with me.


Disagree.
Foxes are awesome cute.
That's why they're considered gay.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has been off topic since the second page.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Stop posting cute videos, I'm trying to do homework. >:[


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Stop posting cute videos, I'm trying to do homework. >:[



Shouldn't you be focusing on that and not FAF?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Stop posting cute videos, I'm trying to do homework. >:[


Stop watching cute videos and do your homework then.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Shouldn't you be focusing on that and not FAF?


I actually do my homework while posting on FAF. It makes it a little more enjoyable to do.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I actually do my homework while posting on FAF. It makes it a little more enjoyable to do.


This.
Even if it is slow going, it keeps me from getting too bored.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 17, 2010)

*Cough Cough* I;m an Antelope, but then again I'm a lesbian, not a Gay... :/


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Akita The Antelope said:


> *Cough Cough* I;m an Antelope, but then again I'm a lesbian, not a Gay... :/




I'm not sure if what you said makes any sense at all.


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> I'm not sure if what you said makes any sense at all.


 
She's saying that she's gay, but not a fox

Also, to Akita The Antelope, if you're ever bi-curious you can call me 

(jk I'm not a horny douchebag, I swere :\) The douchebag part at least


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Akita The Antelope said:


> *Cough Cough* I;m an Antelope, but then again I'm a lesbian, not a Gay... :/


I thought lesbian was covered under the term 'gay'. :B


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I thought lesbian was covered under the term 'gay'. :B


it is.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> it is.


Get on Steam dammit. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Get on Steam dammit. D:


Sorry, I had a pretty awkward night.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry, I had a pretty awkward night.


Scotty does that to the best of us... :B


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> it is.



This is what I meant.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 17, 2010)

because foxes are fags


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because foxes are fags


 
But how do they reproduce then?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> But how do they reproduce then?


Buttyiff.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> But how do they reproduce then?


The female foxes resort to rape. :V


----------



## garoose (Apr 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Buttyiff.


 
ok!

oh wait you were answering my question



*Best Answer - Chosen by asker*



CrispSkittlez said:


> The female foxes resort to rape. :V


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> But how do they reproduce then?



Artificial insemination :B


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

garoose said:


> *Best Answer - Chosen by asker*


 YEEEAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 18, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, fox choose you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

garoose said:


> But how do they reproduce then?



cloning


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

Because they want to be part of the "cool crowd" just like why their are lots of preps who dress the same way.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 18, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Because they want to be part of the "cool crowd" just like why their are lots of preps who dress the same way.



And then there are those who just don't choose a fox because they want to be "rebellious" and do something different...which is fine but...Jeez...

I'm just not afraid to choose based on how "in" it is and went with my gut. Is there a problem here?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Dang JoJo's avatar isn't turning me gay anymore.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dang JoJo's avatar isn't turning me gay anymore.



Yeeeeeah...sorry dude. :/ Maybe next avatar.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Yeeeeeah...sorry dude. :/ Maybe next avatar.


o boy


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Foxes = Sluts, Gays = Sluts
Stereotypes.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Foxes = Sluts, Gays = Sluts
> Stereotypes.


Straights = Sluts
Humans = Sluts


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Falsey said:


> FOXES ARE COOL  HAHAHA
> ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE ARE STUPID ;]


You're a fox? I couldn't tell with that... thing in your avatar.


----------



## The-Red-Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Im not gay and my fursona is a fox, i just personally like foxes like most other people


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straights = Sluts
> Humans = Sluts



lol, true about 50% of the time. on here those odds would be more like 80-90%



The-Red-Fox said:


> Im not gay and my fursona is a fox, i just personally like foxes like most other people



yay! another straight furry! the numbers are slowly rising!


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Because all the bunnies are lesbians, all the wolves are bi, and all the elephants are transgendered. :V


wahhhh what the hell. *points to avatar* what makes people in the fandom gay anyways?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> wahhhh what the hell. *points to avatar* what makes people in the fandom gay anyways?



hm, i don't believe much of what he said. but, i would say the "gayness" surrounding the forum infects them like a virus, quickly rushes into their bloodstream and gives them the gay virus. lol, not that i dislike gay people or anything.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, i don't believe much of what he said. but, i would say the "gayness" surrounding the forum infects them like a virus, quickly rushes into their bloodstream and gives them the gay virus. lol, not that i dislike gay people or anything.


 I guess I have the virus, stupid yiff.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> I guess I have the virus, stupid yiff.



lol, i think everyone has the virus, but some have immunities.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, i think everyone has the virus, but some have immunities.


I feel good for those people then. But why would wolves be steryotyped as bi anyways?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> I feel good for those people then. But why would wolves be steryotyped as bi anyways?



hehe, i take it you've already been "infected" then? :3
i have no clue...doesn't make much sense to me...


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hehe, i take it you've already been "infected" then? :3
> i have no clue...doesn't make much sense to me...


yea I have after reading that damned comic furpiled. I kinda hate myself for being gay. God it sucks being 15 and gay.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> yea I have after reading that damned comic furpiled. I kinda hate myself for being gay. God it sucks being 15 and gay.



lol, well, if it's who you are, you might as well try to embrace it. but i know how you must feel, i couldn't stand being gay.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> yea I have after reading that damned comic furpiled. I kinda hate myself for being gay. God it sucks being 15 and gay.


 
*soothes* There, there... things will be ok.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> *soothes* There, there... things will be ok.



lol, i smell a yiff coming on


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

lol no! I hate yiff...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> lol no! I hate yiff...



lol, alright then. no need to get all worked up :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

This thread is _still_ full of lies.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is _still_ full of lies.



isn't every thread?


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is _still_ full of lies.



I'm curious as to what you consider 'The Truth'.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm curious as to what you consider 'The Truth'.



hehe, many things that involve "furfags" having butt sex with each other.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm curious as to what you consider 'The Truth'.


The truth is that: foxes are the best animals ever. They are not sluts, but they are so awesome that everyone just wants to have sex with them. Anyone who says otherwise is just a government pigdog trying to slander our name with propaganda.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The truth is that: foxes are the best animals ever. They are not sluts, but they are so awesome that everyone just wants to have sex with them. Anyone who says otherwise is just a government pigdog trying to slander our name with propaganda.



So Scotty's actually a Pigdog?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> So Scotty's actually a Pigdog?


Yes. He works for KGB and is trying to slander our good name.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. He works for KGB and is trying to slander our good name.



lol, too much slander.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. He works for KGB and is trying to slander our good name.



Relevant.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant.



lol, that it is. a little strange though.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The truth is that: foxes are the best animals ever. They are not sluts, but they are so awesome that everyone just wants to have sex with them. Anyone who says otherwise is just a government pigdog trying to slander our name with propaganda.


 
QFT!!! Over and out! *peace*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Vulpin Greeneye said:


> QFT!!! Over and out! *peace*



dasvidania comrade... -_-


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, well, if it's who you are, you might as well try to embrace it. but i know how you must feel, i couldn't stand being gay.


you wanna pm me so we can talk privately.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> you wanna pm me so we can talk privately.



sure! i would love to talk to you ^_^


----------



## Lewi (Apr 18, 2010)

Robin Hood.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Lewi said:


> Robin Hood.



heh, quite a bit random.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a fox and not gay, but people who use foxes and are gay are pobably trying to use the foxe's reputation to advantage and seem sxy. Don't ask how it works, because it doesn't.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm a fox and not gay, but people who use foxes and are gay are pobably trying to use the foxe's reputation to advantage and seem sxy. Don't ask how it works, because it doesn't.



lol, strange logic, but it is understandable.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The truth is that: foxes are the best animals ever. They are not sluts, but they are so awesome that everyone just wants to have sex with them. Anyone who says otherwise is just a government pigdog trying to slander our name with propaganda.


 with foxes!!!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

cooltoast300 said:


> with foxes!!!



foxes and wolves ftw!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> foxes ftw!


fixed


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> fixed



well done. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well done. :3


I second this.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I second this.



that gives you a cookie then ^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I have to ask, why are foxes so awesome if there are countless animals that are higher up in the food chain?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm afraid I have to ask, why are foxes so awesome if there are countless animals that are higher up in the food chain?


Because foxes are cute and they eat everything?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm afraid I have to ask, why are foxes so awesome if there are countless animals that are higher up in the food chain?



Predators rarely eat other predators, which is why most vore artwork is stupid.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Because foxes are cute and they eat everything?


Cute =/= Awesome


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Cute =/= Awesome


Omnivorous = Awesome?


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

I see lots of female foxies too, don't get worried here.

Fox: Foxy: Vixen

Vixen = Sexy

So in other words foxes are foxy, sexy, ETC, and a good choice among furs, I suppose.

I see way too many wolves and foxes though. I like a bit of variety.
Thank god I'm not FULL wolf...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> I see lots of female foxies too, don't get worried here.
> 
> Fox: Foxy: Vixen
> 
> ...



There are also too many biologically impossible hybrids.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Omnivorous = Awesome?


Carnivores > Omnivores


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

i know it has been said but there is the large nufox stereotype


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There are also too many biologically impossible hybrids.


 
It... brings... variety.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Yena said:


> It... brings... variety.



By having way too many of them it takes away from variety.


----------



## Yena (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> By having way too many of them it takes away from variety.


 
I'm just saying we need more stuff like Chinese Mountain Cats and Ground Squirrels.
Hybrids are fine to me.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 18, 2010)

14 pages of people discussing foxsluts. How unsurprising.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 18, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 14 pages of people discussing foxsluts. How unsurprising.


:3


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 14 pages of people discussing foxsluts. How unsurprising.



I'm glad to see you're ok. For a couple of days I thought Xaerun had killed and eaten you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 14 pages of people discussing foxsluts. How unsurprising.


Glad to live up to standards.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

szopaw said:


> 14 pages of people discussing foxsluts. How unsurprising.



lol, indeed.



CrispSkittlez said:


> Glad to live up to standards.



hooray! you just earned the grand prize! a golden edible cookie!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hooray! you just earned the grand prize! a golden edible cookie!


but...... I'm not hungry right now. >:/


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> but...... I'm not hungry right now. >:/



you can save it then; it never spoils! O.O


----------



## garoose (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hooray! you just earned the grand prize! a golden edible cookie!


 
Did you have to bury a regular cookie in the golden money spot?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

garoose said:


> Did you have to bury a regular cookie in the golden money spot?



yes, and i had to keep it there for a week v.v


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> you can save it then; it never spoils! O.O


Oh, so it's like a twinkie....... shit.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh, so it's like a twinkie....... shit.



yes, but it tastes SO much better!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

So, if I weren't a Lombax, Fox would be my second choice. I know, isn't that surprising?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, if I weren't a Lombax, Fox would be my second choice. I know, isn't that surprising?



meh, not so much X3


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

Beats me. I'm bi.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

YIFFYIFFYIFF
/thread


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

thread = new thread();

yiffyiffyiffyiff

/thread


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Beats me. I'm bi.


Your avatar terrifies me.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 19, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Beats me. I'm bi.





Kellie Gator said:


> Your avatar terrifies me.



It is scary, Yet so interesting at the same time... in a somewhat disturbing way...


Hmm, Not helping the stereotype am I?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

why do so many gay furs choose foxes for their fursona?

why do so many gay furs choose fursonas?

why so many gay furs?


----------



## thetakara (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread makes me glad I'm a hybrid. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


The worst picture of all time. Not just furry picture, I mean any picture. Every time I see this picture I'm tempted to pull an Oedipus and gouge my eyeballs out. D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Nice.


I really really really really hope you're just trolling now.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

thetakara said:


> This thread makes me glad I'm a hybrid. :V



No, that just means you're gay *and* unoriginal :roll:


----------



## Further (Apr 19, 2010)

lol where is this thread going now?


----------



## DJ_KFX (Apr 19, 2010)

Here I'll add a statistic for you all.

I am heterosexual and male.
I have been a fur all my life.
I am a red fox.

Does that break the stereotype?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ_KFX said:


> Here I'll add a statistic for you all.
> 
> I am heterosexual and male.
> I have been a fur all my life.
> ...



The "being heterosexual" thing breaks it definitely. THANK YOU for being who you are!


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ_KFX said:


> Here I'll add a statistic for you all.
> 
> I am heterosexual and male.
> I have been a fur all my life.
> ...



Well, it does put a dent in it. (For the record, I never said all foxes are gay or vice versa.)


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ_KFX said:


> Here I'll add a statistic for you all.
> 
> I am heterosexual and male.
> I have been a fur all my life.
> ...


You obviously haven't given the seeds of homosexuality enough time to grow.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 19, 2010)

Funny I see more wolves and huskies than fox fursonas...


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Say DJ-Moogle, feel like getting yiffy tonight? *eyebrow wiggle*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ_KFX said:


> Here I'll add a statistic for you all.
> 
> I am heterosexual and male.
> I have been a fur all my life.
> ...


I'm straight.

They don't seem to care.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> They don't seem to care.



Seconded.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> They don't seem to care.


Sexual orientation is serious business.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sexual orientation is serious business.


It is.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thread die time?


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Thread die time?


 
I don't think there's really much else to say..

foxes = gay

H&K = fox

H&K =/= gay

paradox

implosion of thread


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't think there's really much else to say..
> 
> foxes = gay
> 
> ...



Whatever species someone picks can be gay or straight...so...meh...


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Whatever species someone picks can be gay or straight...so...meh...


 
Yeah I was just summarizing what went on in this thread


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 19, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Whatever species someone picks can be gay or straight...so...meh...




Whooooooooshhh?


edit: Actually, can someone miss the point of something that doesn't actually _have_ a point?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

h&k = fox
fox = gay
h&k = closet gay :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

FOXES = EPITOME OF GAY


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guyz (and H&K), who likes my sig quote?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey guyz (and H&K), who likes my sig quote?



*Two thumbs up*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey guyz (and H&K), who likes my sig quote?



it's more accurate than fox news!


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *Two thumbs up*


 
*three thumbs up*

wait thats not a thumb


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Excuse me while I bash my head through a brick wall.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> *three thumbs up*
> 
> wait thats not a thumb



It's as big as a thumb. *burn*


Heckler & Koch said:


> Excuse me while I bash my head through  a brick wall.


Can I watch?


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Excuse me while I laugh my ass off.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I really really really really hope you're just trolling now.


You're silly, I don't troll 


DJ-Moogle said:


> Thread die time?


Not yet apparently.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's as big as a thumb. *burn*
> 
> Can I watch?


 
awww that's uncalled for :{


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Excuse me while I bash my head through a brick wall.


Put it on Youtube. :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

i would watch it and be tempted to make a remix


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Put it on Youtube. :V


Put it on the internet everywhere! It would be fun to watch.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder what foxes taste like


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wonder what foxes taste like



Mayo :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Mayo :B



cum?


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cum?



Yes. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cum?


Salty.


----------



## Kahrio (Apr 19, 2010)

so is a straight guy with a fox fursona like an oxymoron? cause im straight.... kinda.... you know.... i like girls..... a little....


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

It is an oxymoron. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Excuse me while I bash my head through a brick wall.


I see you changed your signature. :B


----------



## cairo776 (Apr 19, 2010)

mabie because the're so easy to find porn on, and gays in the fandom siding with foxes tend to be more "yiffy" than others, myself included


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

cairo776 said:


> mabie because the're so easy to find porn on, *and gays in the fandom siding with foxes tend to be more "yiffy" than others, myself included*


GET OUT


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

Kahrio said:


> so is a straight guy with a fox fursona like an oxymoron? cause im straight.... kinda.... you know.... i like girls..... a little....



elaberate do you like guys and girls or are you just young and think girls are icky


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

cairo776 said:


> mabie because the're so easy to find porn on, and gays in the fandom siding with foxes tend to be more "yiffy" than others, myself included


DO NOT WANT. D: ::hides::


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> girls are icky


fix'd


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> fix'd



dont twist my words


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> twist my words



Ok, sure.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, sure.



i have touched the almighty vagina and will never go in search of anything less


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> will never go in search of vagina


:V


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> nobody understands what I am talking about



Nope.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> :V



ahhhh! no stop that


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ahhhh! no stop that


But, it's funny...


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ahhhh! dont stop!



Woah there.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nope.



did you comepletely forage that?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> will never go in search of vagina


Scotty would be proud.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> did you comepletely forage that?



Whaaat? I totally took all the words from your post right there.



Rachrix said:


> I love dog dicks


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> did *you comeple*tely *f*or*ag*e that?


There we go.


----------



## cairo776 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET OUT



umm okkay never mind then, im sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty would be proud.



I sure am! You have done well my apprentices, now GO! Learn the ways of the cawk!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

this is getting out of cotrol i might have to visit fchan /f/ to make me fell better. 

dont even try to change the /f/ to /g/


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> There we go.


Damn, I'm not good on picking up that subliminal stuff. Good job!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this is getting out of cotrol i might have to visit fchan /g/ to make me fell better.
> 
> dont even try to change the /g/ to /f/


*Derp*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

this is becomeing worthy of the bawww thread


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sure am! You have done well my apprentices,  now GO! Learn the ways of the cawk!





Taren Fox said:


> Damn, I'm not good on picking up that subliminal stuff. Good job!


It stuck out at me. :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

i have taken enough abuse for tonight i have school tomorrow


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sure am! You have done well my apprentices, now GO! Learn the ways of the cawk!


::headshakes:: ):


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i haven't taken enough tonight


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Quick! Do me!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do me!


Was it good for you, too? :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Quick! Do me Scotty!


,


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wonder what foxes taste like



Foxes would taste like Skittles. Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Was it good for you, too? :V


No, wanna yiff me?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Foxes would taste like Skittles. Taste the  rainbow.


>.>

<.<

:3


Heckler & Koch said:


> No


I made you answer your own question. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


WHY DO YOU NEVER WANT TO MAKE LOVE!?!?!? D=


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Foxes would taste like Skittles. Taste the rainbow.


I've seen a women who had that tattooed on her vagoo.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DO YOU NEVER WANT TO MAKE LOVE!?!?!? D=


Because you don't truly love me. D':


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Because you don't truly love me. D':


BUT I DO! WHY DON'T YOU BELIEVE ME!?!?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT I DO! WHY DON'T YOU BELIEVE ME!?!?


I know what it is you've done, and it's unforgivable.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT I DO! WHY DON'T YOU BELIEVE ME!?!?



Because you are 1/3 hearing impaired big cat... :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen a women who had that tattooed on her vagoo.



.....>_>

yyyyeaaaah about that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen a women who had that tattooed on her vagoo.



same


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I know what it is you've done, and it's unforgivable.


IT'S ALL LIES! I LOVE YOU! D=


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S ALL LIES! I LOVE YOU! D=



gayyyyy


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S ALL LIES! I LOVE YOU! D=


NO, it's Scotty you love! *flees*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> same


Haha, I thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> NO, it's Scotty you love! *flees*



And that concludes tonight's episode of "All My Furs"

*ending Soap music plays*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> NO, it's Scotty you love! *flees*


Your babies are mine.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> And that concludes tonight's episode of "All My Furs"
> 
> *ending Soap music plays*


*bows*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Your babies are mine.



no.

they are mine.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Your babies are mine.





Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> they are mine.


Should I fear for my ass? >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> they are mine.


And the plot thickens...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Should I fear for my ass? >.>



fear your penis.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes have a multitude of attributes the beginning furry can pull out of themselves, they're extremely good looking animals, and so many have already chosen them anyway, so a plethora of furs would just try to conform to that fact.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> they are mine.


I'm cuter, I think.


CrispSkittlez said:


> Should I fear for my ass? >.>


I don't know, depends on who is on top eh?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Should I fear for my ass? >.>


You're a skunk, you should be okay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm cuter, I think.
> 
> I don't know, depends on who is on top eh?



>:3 fear your ass.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

What about me?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

I chose fox just for HK

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I chose fox just for HK
> 
> <3 <3 <3


You're going to make Scotty jealous.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 fear your ass.


=O Why should I do that?


Heckler & Koch said:


> What about me?


What about you? You're gay, you can join if you want?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wonder what foxes taste like




Good. :3


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes are fun to play with. Pretty kitty bois are funner, but too rare : (


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Good. :3


Tastes good man.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Good. :3


 
The cat is right you know, almost like chicken though not as good


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Tastes good man.



I like to play with my food before eating ;3



south syde dobe said:


> The cat is right you know, almost like chicken though not as good



But not as much fun as foxes ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> But not as much fun as foxes ;3


 
I guess xD
Foxes are almost like the bottom of the furry status pole or what ever :\


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

BOTTOMTH~


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> BOTTOMTH~


 
THIS^


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> BOTTOMTH~


 
hehe..foxes are the bottom


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

garoose said:


> hehe..foxes are the bottom



Not always


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not always


 
Well its sorta true unless there is two foxes then there has to be one on top but otherwise they seem like they'd be on the bottom regardless of what the other species is xP


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well its sorta true unless there is two foxes then there has to be one on top but otherwise they seem like they'd be on the bottom regardless of what the other species is xP



Yeah that's what I was getting at. It's basically the bigger stereotypical fox you are, the more you want to be on bottom. I'm not gonna lie, I'd rather be on bottom than top...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, maybe foxes aren't on bottom all the time.

I know that _SCOTTYS_ are._
_


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah that's what I was getting at. It's basically the bigger stereotypical fox you are, the more you want to be on bottom. I'm not gonna lie, I'd rather be on bottom than top...


 
true ^^


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay, maybe foxes aren't on bottom all the time.
> 
> I know that _SCOTTYS_ are._
> _


We all know this.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We all know this.



Well, newcomers need to know too! Stop repressing them!


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

*As much as I hate stereotypes... This answers a lot of what I see on deviantart.*


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

>> For all my love of being a content switch, it's always funnest to be the bottom.

Maybe it's the small, inner fox in me... Maybe. Sniff. Maybe...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> >> For all my love of being a content switch, it's always funnest to be the bottom.
> 
> Maybe it's the small, inner fox in me... Maybe. Sniff. Maybe...



_Dog Donovan:_
Species: *Vulpes* Nonacauda x Felis Concolor


_Scotty:_
Species: *Vulpes* vulpes

Yup, you're one of us!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> *As much as I hate stereotypes... This answers a lot of what I see on deviantart.*


The stuff on FA is way way way less tame than the stuff on DA.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dog Donovan:
> Species: *Vulpes* Nonacauda x Felis Concolor
> 
> Scotty:
> ...


 

And so is HK


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And so is HK



Yuppers!

Hey HK, your inner fox is saying you're a furfag!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The stuff on FA is way way way less tame than the stuff on DA.



It's because FA is the culmination of unseeable furfaggotry. Didn't you know?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> It's because FA is the culmination of unseeable furfaggotry. Didn't you know?


Plus tons of MSPaint dog dick.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Plus tons of MSPaint dog dick.



Oh murr.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Oh murr.


Indeed. :B


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 20, 2010)

So I got home and opened up my kitchen cabinet only to find this as my first selection. 







You foxes need to gtfo of my cereal.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah that's what I was getting at. It's basically the bigger stereotypical fox you are, the more you want to be on bottom. I'm not gonna lie, I'd rather be on bottom than top...



o murr, very murr.

I foresee, on this forum, a poll... "Are you a Bottom or a Top?"

It'll be epic.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yuppers!
> 
> Hey HK, your inner fox is saying you're a furfag!


No.

I don't have an "inner animal".


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> So I got home and opened up my kitchen cabinet only to find this as my first selection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this strangely arousing.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a fox (technically) and I'm not gay. Questionably.

Anyway, I think it's just horny kids wanting a quick cyber many times. Other times, je ne sais pas.  I don't know.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm a fox (technically) and I'm not gay. Questionably.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's just horny kids wanting a quick cyber many times. Other times, je ne sais pas.  I don't know.



That explains furries. We're talking about foxes specifically.

Oh, and if you're a fox posting in this thread, you are now gay.

Yes, you too HK.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Why does everyone think I'm gay.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone think I'm gay.



Fox.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fox.



That, and you exhibit all the stereotypical signs of someone closeted.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> That, and you exhibit all the stereotypical signs of someone closeted.


Such as?


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't I get a say in my sexuality?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> Don't I get a say in my sexuality?



Haha, nope.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Quickly, get out of the trap. Be bacon!


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Such as?



Being very insistent about your heterosexuality while simultaneously making awkward same sex propositions and passing them off as 'just a joke'. I know you probably are completely straight but doing shiy like that makes everyone's gaydar go off. People like Scotty just don't believe in false alarms.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Being very insistent about your heterosexuality while simultaneously making awkward same sex propositions and passing them off as 'just a joke'. I know you probably are completely straight but doing shiy like that makes everyone's gaydar go off. People like Scotty just don't believe in false alarms.


Than that means my sarcastic assholery is working :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fox.


Featherbutt.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Than that means my sarcastic assholery is working :V



You are toying with Scotty's emotions, and he loves you! You bastard!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You are toying with Scotty's emotions, and he loves you! You bastard!


I _hope_ he doesn't.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I _hope_ he doesn't.



He doesn't.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

The whole HK-Scotty affair is what I'm here for really. Nothing really changes, but it's still interesting.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> The whole HK-Scotty affair is what I'm here for really. Nothing really changes, but it's still interesting.



Oh my god we're a soap opera!


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

Better than a soap opera, not as cheesy.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Better than a soap opera, not as cheesy.


 But more temple-rubbing-inducing drama.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But more temple-rubbing-inducing drama.


the dog in your avatar is awesome btw.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Quickly, get out of the trap. Be bacon!


 
*PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELZ*
*HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!!*


----------



## wpLOL (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxes are yiffy


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

wpLOL said:


> Foxes are yiffy



/thread ?


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> /thread ?



Fuzzy Alien is yiffy.

Always.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Fuzzy Alien is yiffy.
> 
> Always.



no u :3


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> no u :3



OK, that may be so, but... but... ;^;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Why is this thread still going


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is this thread still going



:3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

this thread grew 4 pages since i went to bed insuted of my sexuality. and this it the most dramatic thread i have seen so far. i think that scotty and H&K will get toghther n the end tho


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3


why are you smiling at me WHAT DO YOU WANT!?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why are you smiling at me WHAT DO YOU WANT!?!


 
She has a strap-on, looks like your going to get manhandled by a lady


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why are you smiling at me WHAT DO YOU WANT!?!



its not as much what he wants but more how you want him :3

oops forgot she was a girl sorry H&K


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Again.

Yiffyiffyiff /thread


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> She has a strap-on, looks like your going to get manhandled by a lady


At least it's a woman and a fake penis.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least it's a woman and a fake penis.



so your saying your fine with takeing it from a fake penis.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> so your saying your fine with takeing it from a fake penis.


 
Seems so, he might have a little gay in him if getting stuff up your ass is alright ;D


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> so your saying your fine with takeing it from a fake penis.


If I absolutely _must_ take it in the ass, I would rather it be from a woman with a strap on then a dude with a massive cum cannon.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I absolutely _must_ take it in the ass, I would rather it be from a woman with a strap on then a dude with a massive cum cannon.



cum cannon... that is the probably the grossest name i have ever herd it been called. and nothing is touching my ass be it female or not.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> cum cannon... that is the probably the grossest name i have ever herd it been called. and nothing is touching my ass be it female or not.


 
Same here, my ass is a one way street, shit goes out but never in >:[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Same here, my ass is a one way street, shit goes out but never in >:[


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrring...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrring...



do you even realise that your taking shits anymore


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> do you even realise that your taking shits anymore


Yes, I also realize you spelled realize wrong. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrring...


 
lol I'll show you some fun, get on PWI so we can fight, Yoro is going to kick your ass with a fluffy polar bear cub


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol I'll show you some fun, get on PWI so we can fight, Yoro is going to kick your ass with a fluffy polar bear cub



Fuck that, I'm like lvl. 12. >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fuck that, I'm like lvl. 12. >.>


 
Fuzzball is only at lvl 37, I'm sure you can take him :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fuzzball is only at lvl 37, I'm sure you can take him :3



Yeah, you're right. You're going down. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

What exactly are you talking about...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What exactly are you talking about...


Nerd shit... :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Nerd shit... :V


 
Alright lets rumble and I promise not to heal Fuzzball or attack you k 



Heckler & Koch said:


> What exactly are you talking about...


 
It doesn't concern you :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It doesn't concern you :V



It does now!

Also yiff.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes, I also realize you spelled realize wrong. :V



i would rather be a bad speller then have my ass the size of a hoolahoop. im not a mean person i just never get to use these burns :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It does now!
> 
> Also yiff.


 
lol I dare you to try that on my polar bear, he'll maw your dick off 
Either that or I throw a venomous insect on you and watch you die of poison


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i would rather be a bad speller then have my ass the size of a hoolahoop. im not a mean person i just never get to use these burns :3



I'm a scaly not a furry. I can't fit something the size of a hula-hoop up there... :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol I dare you to try that on my polar bear, he'll maw your dick off
> Either that or I throw a venomous insect on you and watch you die of poison


what


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> She has a strap-on, looks like your going to get manhandled by a lady



Oh murr :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

People choose foxes because they want to be (Or already are) sluts.
If you are a fox and say that you are not promiscuous in any way, you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People choose foxes because they want to be (Or already are) sluts.
> If you are a fox and say that you are not promiscuous in any way, you are kidding yourself.



I am living evidence your statement is false.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I am living evidence your statement is false.



You are only saying that because you secretly like to be pile driven by 15 furries...at once.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are only saying thqt because you secretly like to be pile driven by 15 furries...at once.



what


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> what



Exactly.
I rest my case.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

homosexuals enjoy conforming to stereotypes


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

2 reasons:

1: Its the Established norm and encouraged.  "Every one else who is gay seems to be foxes, so lets all be gay foxes"
2: They are easy to make look effeminate and seem "cute" and gay guys apparently love cute effeminate things which are not actually femail


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2010)

cause other gays choose to be a fox
or wolves

its a gay train yo of follow the leader


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 2: They are easy to make look effeminate and seem "cute" and gay guys apparently love cute effeminate things which are not actually femail



You'd think that homosexual men would be attracted to other men

but apparently they are really just attracted to 10 year old girls with giant dicks!  Who knew!



Crysix Corps said:


> cause other gays choose to be a fox
> or wolves
> 
> its a gay train yo of follow the leader



gay train, teehee


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> gay train, teehee


I just wish that damn train would stop going thru straight city


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I just wish that damn train would stop going thru straight city



ageed :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ageed :3



I don't think I've ever seen you make one complete post with proper spelling or grammar. For fuck's sake, man, it's been 214 posts so far. Read a dictionary or something.

And for on-topic: still gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you make one complete post with proper spelling or grammar. For fuck's sake, man, it's been 214 posts so far. Read a dictionary or something.



You've been here long enough to know better than to bother trying.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You've been here long enough to know better than to bother trying.



Hey, it was almost worth a shot, I guess.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you make one complete post with proper spelling or grammar. For fuck's sake, man, it's been 214 posts so far. Read a dictionary or something.
> 
> And for on-topic: still gay.



i may be bad but i leave the mistacks in so the post is more personal


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i may be bad but i leave the mistacks in so the post is more personal



If you have to personalize your posts by leaving your mistakes in your posts, then you shouldn't be posting. At all.

Hey atrakaj, where do I enlist in the grammar nazi army?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Not gay.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not gay.



You're starting to sound like burnt face man.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not gay.



Heckler is our token fox that is not a complete "Jump-Off" faggot.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Heckler is our token fox that is not a complete "Jump-Off" faggot.



But he's a fox.

Ok, fine, I GUESS we could pull the whole "exception to the rule" crap and let up on HK.

Or not.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But he's a fox.
> 
> Ok, fine, I GUESS we could pull the whole "exception to the rule" crap and let up on HK.
> 
> Or not.


But I _am_ the exception to the rule! I swear! =[


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He's a fox.
> 
> Also, I GUESS we could pull the whole "exception to the rule" crap and let up on HK.
> 
> Or not.



If you show him a picture of a fox being pile driven by 15+ furries at the same time and he does not ejaculate, then he is not like the rest.



Heckler & Koch said:


> But I _am_ the exception to the rule! I swear! =[



You are a Token Fox.
Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you show him a picture of a fox being pile driven by 15+ furries at the same time and he does not ejaculate, then he is not like the rest.



Ok, so where would I find such a picture?

...

Hey HK, got anything in your folders you could help with?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

^I don't save porn :V



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you show him a picture of a fox being pile driven by 15+ furries at the same time and he does not ejaculate, then he is not like the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure if I saw a picture of that I'd just want to fucking kill myself.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^I don't save porn :V
> 
> 
> Pretty sure if I saw a picture of that I'd just want to fucking kill myself.



I saw a picture like that once...
I wanted to vomit....and then kill myself.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you show him a picture of a fox being pile driven by 15+ furries at the same time and he does not ejaculate, then he is not like the rest.



where would you find such a monstrawcity


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you show him a picture of a fox being pile driven by 15+ furries at the same time and he does not ejaculate, then he is not like the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not hot, that's horribly soul crushing and gross. I still say that I am not a stereotypical fox.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> where would you find such a monstrawcity



On FA of course.
It makes 4chan look like Neopets with it's content of porn. :V



Faris said:


> That's not hot, that's horribly soul crushing and gross. I still say that I am not a stereotypical fox.



A lot of foxes find gratutious amounts of penises stuffed into someone's anus "hawt".


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I saw a picture like that once...
> I wanted to vomit....and then kill myself.


I feel so, so sorry for you man.

Nobody should _ever _have to see that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel so, so sorry for you man.
> 
> Nobody should _ever _have to see that.



Well...you know.
I shared my experience on Gaia for the lulz....
It is funny to see their reaction.

I am a horrible person. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well...you know.
> I shared my experience on Gaia for the lulz....
> It is funny to see their reaction.
> 
> I am a horrible person. :V


You did the right thing, like when I goatse'd my dad.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well...you know.
> I shared my experience on Gaia for the lulz....
> It is funny to see their reaction.
> 
> I am a horrible person. :V


 
Yes, yes you are.

Also has Zrcalo manhandled HK yet?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> Also has Zrcalo manhandled HK yet?


No


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> Also has Zrcalo manhandled HK yet?



I thought Zcarlo was a Lesbina?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No


 
Hmm well I guess she's saving you for later, I heard she was after a shark and then was going to manhandle some gay dude cause he won't like it but it doesn't mean she won't, its either Scotty or FoxyBoi but I'm not certain which one :\



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought Zcarlo was a Lesbina?


 She is but it doesn't mean she doesn't enjoy making someone very uncomfortable <.<


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> On FA of course.
> It makes 4chan look like Neopets with it's content of porn. :V
> 
> 
> ...



set my right age on fa, and im 17  so i have to wait to vomit out of my eyes


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> set my right age on fa, and im 17  so i have to wait to vomit out of my eyes


Lucky.

Mine also has the right age. I leave the porn filter off so if I see someone posting here who has a "sexy" avatar I can check their page and see if they draw or fav creepy porn and laugh at them behind their backs.

However, this also gives me the misfortune of making me see horrible images...


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Mine also has the right age. I leave the porn filter off so if I see someone posting here who has a "sexy" avatar I can check their page and see if they draw or fav creepy porn and view all of the images and fap behind their back.


 
heh


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

LonelyKitsune apparently has first dibs on HK, so first him then Zrcalo.

Get it right South Syde.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> LonelyKitsune apparently has first dibs on HK, so first him then Zrcalo.
> 
> Get it right South Syde.


No remember he doesn't want me anymore since he got a boyfriend.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No remember he doesn't want me anymore since he got a boyfriend.



Foxes are sluts. He'll be by eventually!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

the drama thickens :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are sluts. He'll be by eventually!


I hope not...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope not...



Don't worry, i'll be by later after them. Scotty is tagging along.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't worry, i'll be by later after them. Scotty is tagging along.



is that aginst the rules? your not a fox


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

I seem to hear people having this same argument at my school...

question/responding guy: are you gay?

answer1: No.
response: You sound like your hiding it!

answer2: *ignores*
response: haha can't answer because you can't tell the truth?

answer3: what's it to ya?
response: Oh that means yes cuz' you're afraid to answer!

answer4: Yes now go away.
response: ... Okay...
_

I mean typically it's an impossible argument to get out of if you are asked that question no matter how straight you are, and I for one don't really care if anyone is gay or not, as long as they don't do or say anything gay if I'm within a 10 foot radius.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Mine also has the right age. I leave the porn filter off so if I see someone posting here who has a "sexy" avatar I can check their page and see if they draw or fav creepy porn and laugh at them behind their backs.
> 
> However, this also gives me the misfortune of making me see horrible images...



Wuss. I've seen some bad stuff. Scary stuff. Worse than a 16-way.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I seem to hear people having this same argument at my school...
> 
> question/responding guy: are you gay?
> 
> ...



homophobe much. im straight as an arrow but i still have a friend that happens to be gay. but you are right sometimes he can be a little too gay.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> is that aginst the rules? your not a fox



Am I breaking the rules? THATS HAWT

*Fluffs*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Am I breaking the rules? THATS HAWT
> 
> *Fluffs*



i see your argument but wouldnt a doom marine feel a little out of place.

nvm we are furries we are alwas out of place :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i see your argument but wouldnt a doom marine feel a little out of place.
> 
> nvm we are furries we are alwas out of place :3



It is so damn kinky its hot!

*Fluff fluff*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is so damn kinky its hot!
> 
> *Fluff fluff*



sorry but do i want to know what or why you are "fluffing"?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sorry but do i want to know what or why you are "fluffing"?



I am fluffin' you stoopid! Yiff, now!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm straight as a yard stick and I'm a fox. I think it is just that in Japanese mythology that the kitsune is a fox, that can be a young woman or an old man. Basically I think it appeals to transgenders. But since I'm not gay your guess is good as mine!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxes are simply the coolest animals, thus why they are popular in furry. Dur.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am fluffin' you stoopid! Yiff, now!



*runs holding ass* go find scotty or H&K, hell 9/10 guys in the fandom just leave me and my vergin corn hole alone


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes are simply the coolest animals, thus why they are popular in furry. Dur.



Oh, haha, good one. Damn, you foxes sure are good at making those jokes.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxes ARE very cool. And pretty.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am fluffin' you stoopid! Yiff, now!



SURPRISE YIFF! *unfunfunfunfcums*


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> Foxes ARE very cool. And pretty.



There you guys go again, with your sarcasm and whatnot.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, haha, good one. Damn, you foxes sure are good at making those jokes.


Sorry, I didn't mean to _ruffle your feathers_ there.


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Apr 20, 2010)

I can only say this:

Foxes require a lot of pylons.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to _ruffle your feathers_ there.




BA DUM DUM! PSSH!


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to _ruffle your feathers_ there.



Nope, you actually cheered me up with your whimsical nonsense.



8-bit said:


> BA DUM DUM! PSSH!



HEY.




If there are any rimshots needed around here, I'M gonna be the one doin' em.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

bloobyrd18 said:


> I can only say this:
> 
> Foxes require a lot of pylons.


 
*ADDITIONAL PYLONS REQUIRED!*


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to _ruffle your feathers_ there.


 
FEATHERBUTT

haha


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> If there are any rimshots needed around here, I'M gonna be the one doin' em.


*O MURR*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> SURPRISE YIFF! *unfunfunfunfcums*



OH GAWD IT HUR-

MURR


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *O MURR*



RIMshots, you pervert.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *ADDITIONAL PYLONS REQUIRED!*



bitches don't know bout my additional pylons


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> bitches don't know bout my additional pylons



Additional pylons for the lose.

Everyone knows supply depots are the shit. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You did the right thing, like when I goatse'd my dad.


Holy shit, tell us moar.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Holy shit, tell us moar.


That is a story for another time my friend.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ø§Ù„Ø«Ø¹Ø§Ù„Ø¨ ÙˆÙ…Ø«ÙŠØ± Ø¬Ø¯


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> Ø§Ù„Ø«Ø¹Ø§Ù„Ø¨ ÙˆÙ…Ø«ÙŠØ± Ø¬Ø¯


_TERRORIST!_


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _TERRORIST!_



OH GAWD, HE'S GOING TO BLOW UP FAF!!  D;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> OH GAWD, HE'S GOING TO BLOW UP FAF!!  D;


I think it'd do more good than harm, really.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think it'd do more good than harm, really.



how else would all the gay foxes get together and yiff. 

on second thought i think your right.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> If there are any rimshots needed around here, I'M gonna be the one doin' em.



wait... isn't that what foxes do best?

oh, rim-SHOTs... whoops.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wait... isn't that what foxes do best?
> 
> oh, rim-SHOTs... whoops.



It's like a body shot except you do it out of someone's anus.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> It's like a body shot except you do it out of someone's anus.





I am so glad when I started the fandom I was only a fox for a week. *goes into convulsions*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I am so glad when I started the fandom I was only a fox for a week. *goes into convulsions*


 
Lol I was one two and even though the animal fox is awesome anthro versions of them suck other than Fox McCloud, he's cool


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I was one two and even though the animal fox is awesome anthro versions of them suck other than Fox McCloud, he's cool



Hell yeah! Fox kicks ass. 

Too bad he's yaoi furry fodder... Mmmm... yaoi.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread continues to invoke feelings of anger and sadness.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread continues to invoke feelings of anger and sadness.


Only 'cuz you're a fox. For the rest of us it's _*hilarious*_.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread gives me a nasty feeling deep down in my stomach. Sort of like when you eat makeup.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> This thread gives me a nasty feeling deep down in my stomach. Sort of like when you eat makeup.



if your as not gay as you say why are you wareing makeup and the worst stomic pain is when you eat a hot pepperet a pickel and cookey dogh.

i did it and it was just horrible, then i did it again a month later to make sure it thats what did it


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't wearing it, just... eating it.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I wasn't wearing it, just... eating it.



... k, did it taste good?


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ... k, did it taste good?



It tasted like a combination of dead crabs and lemons.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Only 'cuz you're a fox. For the rest of us it's _*hilarious*_.


nuh uh. This is serious business.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh. This is serious business.


Indeed. This is fudge cakes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh. This is serious business.


Lol gay foxes...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> It tasted like a combination of dead crabs and lemons.



well i like lemons but, what kind of crabs? cause i have only tryed the animal one


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Lol gay foxes...


Lol gay lizard guys.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well i like lemons but, what kind of crabs? cause i have only tryed the animal one



Like, mud crabs that have died on a beach and laid there for days.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Like, mud crabs that have died on a beach and laid there for days.



LOL... CoverGirl: secret food source for the new millenium


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> LOL... CoverGirl: secret food source for the new millenium



We're out of makeup? Quick, mash up some dead crabs and market it to the masses!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Lol gay lizard guys.



And...? 


Bi counts as gay. You're insults mean nothing!!! I AM UNSTOPPABLE!!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it time to kill the foxes yet?


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is it time to kill the foxes yet?



Why on Earth would you do a thing like that?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Why on Earth would you do a thing like that?


 
*hides submachine gun*
Do what? >.>


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *hides submachine gun*
> Do what? >.>



Oooooh, I know you're planning _something._


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is it time to kill the foxes yet?



no they are in danger enough as it is, just in one week i have seen 3 dead on the road. they looked like a pile of muck but they tasted great. jk :3


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

if we purge the foxes out, who will be the butt of all the sex jokes?

oh, wait, forgot about the huskies. carry on.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if we purge the foxes out, who will be the butt of all the sex jokes?
> 
> oh, wait, forgot about the huskies. carry on.




lol butt. but no if we move on to huskeies then its only a matter of time till it reaches me


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Oooooh, I know you're planning _something._


 
Why would you get such a silly idea like that? There is nothing going on right now <.<;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why would you get such a silly idea like that? There is nothing going on right now <.<;



HEY SYDE YOU FORGOT THE MACHETES AT CAMP!!!!!!!!! 


*sees a whole pack of foxes*
They're right there, aren't they...


----------



## Bando (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why would you get such a silly idea like that? There is nothing going on right now <.<;



Did you get the FMJ bullets yet? :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

oh god everyone is out to kill me


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Did you get the FMJ bullets yet? :V



fmj's are for pussy through in through shots. use the halow points they do much more damage.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is still going.

All is lost...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Did you get the FMJ bullets yet? :V


 
No not yet, I'm waiting to get my paycheck this week before I go to a military store and stock up on landmines and then go to a doll factory and purchase a bunch of fox blow up dolls :3

How much do these bullets cost?



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> HEY SYDE YOU FORGOT THE MACHETES AT CAMP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *sees a whole pack of foxes*
> They're right there, aren't they...




Nope they are figments of my overactive imagination...Also I didn't know we had machetes, can you grab me one right quick? :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope they are figments of my overactive imagination...Also I didn't know we had machetes, can you grab me one right quick? :3



Yeah sure... *rummages through backpack*

Here ya' go...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah sure... *rummages through backpack*
> 
> Here ya' go...


 
Sweet...now to test it on someone >:3
Hey Heckler, you there? I got something I want to show you right quick


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread continues to invoke feelings of anger and sadness.



I thought the thread was funny. Especially since *most* of it is actually true.  Words are just words after all. Whenever I need a good laugh, I go to FAF .


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> I thought the thread was funny. Especially since *most* of it is actually true.  Words are just words after all. Whenever I need a good laugh, I go to FAF .


He's got you there H&K...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> He's got you there H&K...


 
Yup, fox furries are the sluttiest things you'll ever see, they are worst than the flamboyant gay types.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, fox furries are the sluttiest things you'll ever see, they are worst than the flamboyant gay types.



I'm not slutty, your argument is invalid! Haha!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, fox furries are the sluttiest things you'll ever see, they are worst than the flamboyant gay types.


How can I be a slut if I still have my v-card son?

HA! I WIN!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How can I be a slut if I still have my v-card son?
> 
> HA! I WIN!


 
You can't convince me, try someone else :3



Faris said:


> I'm not slutty, your argument is invalid! Haha!


 
Not yet but scotty and the others will corrupt your little fox mind :[
Heckler is one of the few foxes that sorta resists it though normally he still asks for yiff :\


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Not yet but scotty and the others will corrupt your little fox mind :[
> Heckler is one of the few foxes that sorta resists it though normally he still asks for yiff :\



Luckily, I have my anti-yiff spray with me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Luckily, I have my anti-yiff spray with me.


 
Hey that was mine :I


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You can't convince me, try someone else :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a Token fox.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey that was mine :I



Now you have no protection from the rabid foxes!


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, fox furries are the sluttiest things you'll ever see, they are worst than the flamboyant gay types.



Woooah, slow down there. I don't mind being called a manwhore, slut or whatever, but I'm not gay. *I'm bi.* There's a big difference. You actually wouldn't know I am either, unless you ask. I don't have a high-pitched voice or talk with a lisp, like most stereotypes (how do they get their voices like that anyway?!?).


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Woooah, slow down there. I don't mind being called a manwhore, slut or whatever, but I'm not gay. *I'm bi.* There's a big difference. You actually wouldn't know I am either, unless you ask. I don't have a high-pitched voice or talk with a lisp, like most stereotypes (how do they get their voices like that anyway?!?).



You broke my chat translator.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Woooah, slow down there. I don't mind being called a manwhore, slut or whatever, but I'm not gay. *I'm bi.* There's a big difference. You actually wouldn't know I am either, unless you ask. I don't have a high-pitched voice or talk with a lisp, like most stereotypes (how do they get their voices like that anyway?!?).


 
congrats on not being gay all the way 



Faris said:


> Now you have no protection from the rabid foxes!


 
I don't need that spray for myself, I just use it on my stuff cause they would probably cum all over it, my skin scares them away :\


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't need that spray for myself, I just use it on my stuff cause they would probably cum all over it, my skin scares them away :\



Anti-fox skin? Aah, that's impossible. Besides, they can always get inside it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicks don't date fudge packers.

You say you're bi to make gay men think its your first time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Chicks don't date fudge packers.
> 
> You say you're bi to make gay men think its your first time.


 
I don't know you new guy but you fucking made me lol



Faris said:


> Anti-fox skin? Aah, that's impossible. Besides, they can always get inside it.


 
Naw it just won't happen and if some was dumb enough to do so I'll make sure to blow us both to hell.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

still talking about those garsh darn gay foxes


the whole lot of em

EVERYONE ONE OF YA FOXES

even the female ones, you guys are Lesbians


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still talking about those garsh darn gay foxes
> 
> 
> the whole lot of em
> ...



That's a bit harsh. I could say the same about dragons.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> even the female ones, you guys are Lesbians



D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> That's a bit harsh. I could say the same about dragons.


that we use Foxes as Condoms, why yes that is true :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> that we use Foxes as Condoms, why yes that is true :V



Now I'm imagining waking up to a dragon. That's a terrifying prospect.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> Now I'm imagining waking up to a dragon. That's a terrifying prospect.


and so does every other species 4-5times ya size


dont go looking up Cockwarmers on FA :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and so does every other species 4-5times ya size
> 
> 
> dont go looking up Cockwarmers on FA :V




I've already seen those things... It's scary.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Chicks don't date fudge packers.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fag_hag


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> that we use Foxes as Condoms, why yes that is true :V



In the world my fursona inhabits, the worlds last remaining dragons were exterminated in the Saskatoon Blood-letting. The few dozen dragons that were left, hiding out in the basement of a swimming pool, were destroyed by heavy artillery fire, this event is celebrated every year in an empire-wide festival which largely consists of bathing in artificial dragon blood and playing golf with preserved dragon eyeballs.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Chicks don't date fudge packers.
> 
> You say you're bi to make gay men think its your first time.



Yes they do. By saying "chicks", you're speaking of them in general. Unless you know every girl on the planet, your comment is false. I don't say im bi to attract more guys. Unless you know me (which you don't), its pointless to speak on my behalf.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> In the world my fursona inhabits, the worlds last remaining dragons were exterminated in the Saskatoon Blood-letting. The few dozen dragons that were left, hiding out in the basement of a swimming pool, were destroyed by heavy artillery fire, this event is celebrated every year in an empire-wide festival which largely consists of bathing in artificial dragon blood and playing golf with preserved dragon eyeballs.


=3 In my world you foxes are still generic COCK SLUTS

nah I'm joshing, about 80% of the population was killed off with dragons sitting in seats of power of simply over looking the other species but not controlling em due to being the first species.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


>


Oh my gawd it's adorable...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fag_hag



Fag hags don't want to date the guys that they hang out with

Women like gay guys because they share the same interests but they aren't other women

because women hate other women


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> =3 In my world you foxes are still generic COCK SLUTS
> 
> nah I'm joshing, about 80% of the population was killed off with dragons sitting in seats of power of simply over looking the other species but not controlling em due to being the first species.



The nations ruled by dragons in my universe fell because, being reptiles, they needed to spend a lot of time catching some rays, allowing British, French and German forces to roll over the border in their Land Rovers without any opposition.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Fag hags don't want to date the guys that they hang out with
> 
> Women like gay guys because they share the same interests but they aren't other women
> 
> because women hate other women



don't forget, when women want to be around a man that's not going to try and get in their pants either, that's when they turn to the queers

shit, just saying you're gay is an instant chick-magnet. (can't act on it though... well, unless you play your cards JUST right.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2010)

Obv, They're doin' it gay.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh my gawd it's adorable...



There's plenty more *here*.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The nations ruled by dragons in my universe fell because, being reptiles, they needed to spend a lot of time catching some rays, allowing British, French and German forces to roll over the border in their Land Rovers without any opposition.



in my reality, they disappeared because they got fed up just going across the street and decided to just go down it instead.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> don't forget, when women want to be around a man that's not going to try and get in their pants either, that's when they turn to the queers
> 
> shit, just saying you're gay is an instant chick-magnet. (can't act on it though... well, unless you play your cards JUST right.)


Where the chicks at, at those gay clubs


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> in my reality, they disappeared because they got fed up just going across the street and decided to just go down it instead.



Did that involve razor blades or articulated lorries?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> There's plenty more *here*.


*click*


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if we purge the foxes out, who will be the butt of all the sex jokes?
> 
> oh, wait, forgot about the huskies. carry on.


 
But I sort of chose Husky! Fuck I should have done more lurking research first.  Are there any straight animals in this fandom?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> don't forget, when women want to be around a man that's not going to try and get in their pants either, that's when they turn to the queers
> 
> shit, just saying you're gay is an instant chick-magnet. (can't act on it though... well, unless you play your cards JUST right.)



I actually have got this gay friend who had sex with two ladies

He is a terrible homosexual


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> But I sort of chose Husky! Fuck I should have done more lurking research first.  Are there any straight animals in this fandom?



No, but there are straight_er_ animals. Be cat. You know you want to.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, but there are straight_er_ animals. Be cat. You know you want to.


 
They are not straight, they are assholes :I


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, but there are straight_er_ animals. Be cat. You know you want to.



oh please, cats are the biggest fags out there... but we're not sluts.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, but there are straight_er_ animals. Be cat. You know you want to.



That was my second choice actually.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Yes they do. By saying "chicks", you're speaking of them in general. Unless you know every girl on the planet, your comment is false. I don't say im bi to attract more guys. Unless you know me (which you don't), its pointless to speak on my behalf.


way to rage over a joke bro

I'm bi and I'm pissed off that every time I tell a guy I also have an interest in women they suddenly turn it into a competition to win me fully over to their team and that most women I know that actually date bisexual guys have serious issues.

So, make up yiffs?  I think thats how it works here. :3c


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> way to rage over a joke bro
> 
> I'm bi and I'm pissed off that every time I tell a guy I also have an interest in women they suddenly turn it into a competition to win me fully over to their team and that most women I know that actually date bisexual guys have serious issues.
> 
> So, make up yiffs?  I think thats how it works here. :3c



he's a fox, you sure you want make-up yiff with it?

you don't know where it's been.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> he's a fox, you sure you want make-up yiff with it?
> 
> you don't know where it's been.


 
Its probably been in other people's assholes lol


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> way to rage over a joke bro
> 
> I'm bi and I'm pissed off that every time I tell a guy I also have an interest in women they suddenly turn it into a competition to win me fully over to their team and that most women I know that actually date bisexual guys have serious issues.
> 
> So, make up yiffs?  I think thats how it works here. :3c



Haha, too true. Anytime .


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its probably been in other people's assholes lol



Thats *partly* true.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They are not straight, they are assholes :I



You say assholes, I say awsome.



Redregon said:


> oh please, cats are the biggest fags out there... but we're not sluts.



Very true, comrade.



Squiggles said:


> That was my second choice actually.



Join the feline side! We have Fancy Feast!


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, but there are straight_er_ animals. Be cat. You know you want to.


 
Yeah... I'd probably be more fond of cats if I wasn't so allergic to them


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah... I'd probably be more fond of cats if I wasn't so allergic to them



That's okay! Cats hate other cats anyway! None of that stupid 'fawx solidarity' up in here, no sir.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Join the feline side! We have Fancy Feast!



Haha. If I can find/create another decent avatar, sure thing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oh please, cats are the biggest fags out there... but we're not sluts.


Cats sit below Wolves in the Fag species
but they are above Bears


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Edited a pic. This one looks decent.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Edited a pic. This one looks decent.



your little quoat under your name should be "Will yiff for food"


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Cats sit below Wolves in the Fag species
> but they are above Bears



sorta... if wolves would drop the whole "gotta be the ALPHA" attitude they'd be blatantly queerier but my feline dignity refuses to settle to second to a mere... *ugh* canid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Edited a pic. This one looks decent.


 
Lol now your not a gay fox, grats on the change :3

All the cool kids now a days are not foxes xP


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> sorta... if wolves would drop the whole "gotta be the ALPHA" attitude they'd be blatantly queerier but my feline dignity refuses to settle to second to a mere... *ugh* canid.


 
Hehehe felines are always the bad guys and everyone knows all dogs go to heaven :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol now your not a gay fox, grats on the change :3
> 
> All the cool kids now a days are not foxes xP



Yeah, all the cool kids are spiky ass lizards.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hehehe felines are always the bad guys and everyone knows all dogs go to heaven :3



eternal boredom in heaven or a raving orgiastic party in hell?

hmm... that's a hard decision, really it is. 9_9


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Horned Lizards are pretty great.

But not as great as BIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRDS



Redregon said:


> eternal boredom in heaven or a raving orgiastic party in hell?
> 
> hmm... that's a hard decision, really it is. 9_9



I think you may need to reread the divine comedy


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> sorta... if wolves would drop the whole "gotta be the ALPHA" attitude they'd be blatantly queerier but my feline dignity refuses to settle to second to a mere... *ugh* canid.


then pray bears get more queer or those damn Horses suddenly come up from behind and take ya place :V


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think you may need to reread the divine comedy



shush, i'm trying to solicit more people to the feline agen... whoops, i think i may have said too much.

ooh, mouse!~ *thwaps at it*


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Woooah, slow down there. I don't mind being called a manwhore, slut or whatever, but I'm not gay. *I'm bi.* There's a big difference. You actually wouldn't know I am either, unless you ask. I don't have a high-pitched voice or talk with a lisp, like most stereotypes (how do they get their voices like that anyway?!?).



It seems to me most furry foxes I meet are bi. I think that just means that foxes will fuck anything with a hole, willing or not.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

DIE THREAD!

DIEDIEDIE!

YOU ARE NOT WELCOME HERE ANYMORE.


----------



## Don (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DIE THREAD!
> 
> DIEDIEDIE!
> 
> YOU ARE NOT WELCOME HERE ANYMORE.



You know you like it :V


----------



## Redregon (Apr 21, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> You know you like it :V



oh he will. his inner sub won't let him displease the rest of us (cause, yanno, all foxes are secret subs.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> You know you like it :V





Redregon said:


> oh he will. his inner sub won't let him displease the rest of us (cause, yanno, all foxes are secret subs.)


No.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

I lol'd, heckler you can't stop this thread nor the other 9,000 gay/bi foxes being who they are xP


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I lol'd, heckler you can't stop this thread nor the other 9,000 gay/bi foxes being who they are xP


I can. I just gotta kill the head fox, like when dealing with vampires. Now who was the first one?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I lol'd, heckler you can't stop this thread nor the other 9,000 gay/bi foxes being who they are xP


Actually it's _*over* _9000_..._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can. I just gotta kill the head fox, like when dealing with vampires. Now who was the first one?


You...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You...


Don't be silly the furry fandom is older than me.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your little quoat under your name should be "Will yiff for food"



Fix'd.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Actually it's _*over* _9000_..._


 
*breaks scouter* WHAT?! OVER 9,000?!1! YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be silly the furry fandom is older than me.


You are the reincarnated soul of the original fox fur...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> The the reincarnated soul of the original fox fur...


 
Do I kill him now?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

That's not true.... THAT'S IN...POSSIBLE!

I bet you guys don't know that quote.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Do I kill him now?


You have to yiff him first or he'll come back like last time...



Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not true.... THAT'S IN...POSSIBLE!
> 
> I bet you guys don't know that quote.


Starwars?


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not true.... THAT'S IN...POSSIBLE!
> 
> I bet you guys don't know that quote.


 
STAR WA.. oh sarcasm


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> It seems to me most furry foxes I meet are bi. I think that just means that foxes will fuck *almost* anything with a hole, willing or not.



Thats better. Even though *most* Foxes are whore-ish, they still have preferences and limits.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Fix'd.



nice much better


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok good you guys did know it.

I figured most of you wouldn't be as cool.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You have to yiff him first or he'll come back like last time...


 
So then I can't kill him...you could of just said that, I don't understand yiff, I can fuck but the victim lover has to be female and nothing else, trannies don't count and I ain't touching a herm :\


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You have to yiff him first or he'll come back like last time...



Great. So we have to wait for Scotty then.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Great. So we have to wait for Scotty then.


 
Pretty much


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Great. So we have to wait for Scotty then.



yes scotty will ram some sence into him :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Great. So we have to wait for Scotty then.


Scotty is not touching me.

Ever.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is not touching me.
> 
> Ever.



How do you know he hasn't already? You have to sleep sometime...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is not touching me.
> 
> Ever.


 
But he sent me some very incriminating evidence one day...I have no idea why he'd share that with me though, I nearly threw up e.e


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok good you guys did know it.
> 
> I figured most of you wouldn't be as cool.


 
I mostly know it from parodies honestly xD Although I did see each of the star wars movies once I think.... personally I'm not that impressed, I like Stargate SG1 better


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is not touching me.
> 
> Ever.


he did

HEEEEE
DIIIIIIIID


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> he did
> 
> HEEEEE
> DIIIIIIIID


nuh uh


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh


in a parallel universe he did :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> in a parallel universe he did :V


In a parallel universe you don't have lizard tit avatars.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 21, 2010)

Because foxes are gay?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> In a parallel universe you don't have lizard tit avatars.


nah that one using my Des icons :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Because foxes are gay?



Not all of us foxes are gay, Some of us are just foxy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nah that one using my Des icons :V


why must you always have lizard tit avatars?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why must you always have lizard tit avatars?



Should you be enjoying that fact that their tits?

Oh wait, I forgot, You are a fox.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why must you always have lizard tit avatars?


 
Someones gotta supply the lizard tits in every thread...

it's in the forum rules, if you actually _read_ them jeez


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Should you be enjoying that fact that their tits?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, You are a fox.


I do enjoy tits, just not lizard tits.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why must you always have lizard tit avatars?


why you have a fox avatar ya fox fag


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do enjoy tits, just not lizard tits.



But lizard tits are the closest you'll get to normal tits around here, Unless you find you're self a vixen that's not a fake.



Crysix Corps said:


> why you have a fox avatar ya fox fag



Cause foxes are awesome of course.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> why you have a fox avatar ya fox fag


Because foxes are my favorite animal >=[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do enjoy tits, just not lizard tits.



I have to agree here, it's not anatomically correct... That's my head talking...

My penis says OMFG TITS!!!!!11!one!1!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have to agree here, it's not anatomically correct... That's my head talking...
> 
> My penis says OMFG TITS!!!!!11!one!1!


 
This happens to me too :O


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because foxes are my favorite animal >=[


there for you are a slut fox nowz


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there for you are a slut fox nowz


I am not a slut. I still have my v-card. :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there for you are a slut fox nowz



Nah uh, We must make dragon kin the new sluts, Leave the awesomeness to the foxes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have to agree here, it's not anatomically correct... That's my head talking...
> 
> My penis says OMFG TITS!!!!!11!one!1!


since when furs are Anatomically Correct :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> since when furs are Anatomically Correct :V



Since they became gay for the most part duh!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Nah uh, We must make dragon kin the new sluts, Leave the awesomeness to the foxes.


wont work, you guys worked yourself into that spot over hundreds of years, you guys are still cawk warmers for dragons too


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wont work, you guys worked yourself into that spot over hundreds of years, you guys are still cawk warmers for dragons too


NO.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wont work, you guys worked yourself into that spot over hundreds of years, you guys are still cawk warmers for dragons too



Any dragon that attempt to use me for a warmer will find them self castrated.
Oh crap, That might just turn some of you dragon on tho. Leave it to you slutty dragon to like something like that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Any dragon that attempt to use me for a warmer will find them self castrated.
> Oh crap, That might just turn some of you dragon on tho. Leave it to you slutty dragon to like something like that.


I also have to sadly inform you


lots of you foxes are also using other species as your own Cawk Warmers

then again you guys offered to be cawk warmers cause you enjoyed it


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I also have to sadly inform you
> 
> 
> lots of you foxes are also using other species as your own Cawk Warmers
> ...


 
I can keep my penis at a satisfactory temperature on my own thank you very much (not that I'm a fox, I just wanted to post something :bored: )


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I also have to sadly inform you
> 
> 
> lots of you foxes are also using other species as your own Cawk Warmers
> ...


But I don't like sticking my cawk in d00dz or vise versa.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Jus' wondering, that's all...




Because many would agree that foxes make dynamite yiff.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I also have to sadly inform you
> 
> 
> lots of you foxes are also using other species as your own Cawk Warmers



We are least ask before using them tho.



Crysix Corps said:


> then again you guys offered to be cawk warmers cause you enjoyed it



Unlike you dragons, You try to shove it in any old hole regardless of size or permission.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a slut. I still have my v-card. :V


blowjawbs


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like sticking my cawk in d00dz or vise versa.


Then go screw a vixen :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> blowjawbs



I have never given nor received sexual favors before.



Crysix Corps said:


> Then go screw a vixen :V


But there arn't any =[


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like sticking my cawk in d00dz or vise versa.



Oi, Help me defend fox kind.

Viva La Fox Revolution.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> We are least ask before using them tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you dragons, You try to shove it in any old hole regardless of size or permission.


I'm sorry you Foxes are constantly set to "I'M READY"

no species have to ask you guys

EVER


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sorry you Foxes are constantly set to "I'M READY"
> 
> no species have to ask you guys
> 
> EVER


 
QFT


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sorry you Foxes are constantly set to "I'M READY"
> 
> no species have to ask you guys
> 
> EVER



They never have to ask me because they know if they try anything they will be castrated.

That's the problem, No one ever asks. There the super horny ones who think just cause we are foxy means we are willing, Well it ain't true you horny hornbags you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> They never have to ask me because they know if they try anything they will be castrated.
> 
> That's the problem, No one ever asks. There the super horny ones who think just cause we are foxy means we are willing, Well it ain't true you horny hornbags you.


YEAH!

Now who wants a blowjob?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have never given nor received sexual favors before.



I hear ya loud and clear on that one v_v


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that all these people are racist against foxes. I say that wolves are the horny ones!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hear ya loud and clear on that one v_v


I have family up in PA I visit quite often.

>:3

Also I'm willing to set up a fund to get H&K laid so we can get him to stop whining.  I'll donate $50 :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think that all these people are racist against foxes. I say that wolves are the horny ones!


this is true.

but we're not as gay.  and when we are, we top.  8)


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Now who wants a blowjob?



Now that's better, Asking instead of just noming on the nearest one available, That's Scotty I think any way. btw hes under you as we speak.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hear ya loud and clear on that one v_v


 
Well theres a first for everything


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> this is true.
> 
> but we're not as gay.  and when we are, we top.  8)





Faris said:


> I think that all these people are racist against foxes. I say that wolves are the horny ones!



So very true.

I like that, its kinda funny soo I'm a sig it.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Well theres a *fist* for everything



I misread that at first.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I misread that at first.


 
......*gasp*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff me?


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?


 
Do you really have to ask anymore?

Where's that Knotty Fox anyway?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?



You see, This is better. Asking if they want to yiff first, Then yiffing them regardless of what they say.

And no H&K, I must reject you're offer.



garoose said:


> Do you really have to ask anymore?
> 
> Where's that Knotty Fox anyway?



I think he's nomming on something.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff me?



It's tempting, but *inhale* NO, I must sustain my innocence!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> It's tempting, but *inhale* NO, I must sustain my innocence!



Yay for innocent foxes.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> It's tempting, but *inhale* NO, I must sustain my innocence!


You're a furry with internet connection. You have no innocence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxes dont have to ask


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You're a furry with internet connection. You have no innocence.



I get the feeling he was not referring to the innocence of his mind.

Dam furries stole the innocence of my mind, But I'm not complaining.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> You dont have to ask dragons



fix'd


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> fix'd


thanks for proving Foxes are always Ready :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thanks for proving Foxes are always Ready :V



How is that proving foxes are already ready, No one has to ask dragons, Their the ones who are always ready.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> How is that proving foxes are already ready, No one has to ask dragons, Their the ones who are always ready.


No, everyone avoid dragons, Foxes are the ones who are always ready for butt secks :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thanks for proving Foxes are always Ready :V



But aren't dragons just big rape machines?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> But aren't dragons just big rape machines?


no that belongs to Wolves and Horses :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> No, everyone avoid dragons, Foxes are the ones who are always ready for butt secks :V



Sound like some one is in denial.



Faris said:


> But aren't dragons just big rape machines?



Yes, Yes they are. If you value your innocence you'll run from one if you ever meet one, I know I had to leave as quickly as possible when I met one as my tail hole was about to be invaded.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

rape rape rape


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Just think of the bright side foxes, at least its not me :coolface:


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> rape rape rape



You can't rape a dragon, They always want it, So its never considered rape.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> You can't rape a dragon, They always want it, So its never considered rape.


same for foxes


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> same for foxes


Pretty sure I am rapeable since I do not want anything in my ass.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pretty sure I am rapeable since I do not want anything in my ass.


I'll correct my self

Slutfoxes


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'll correct my self
> 
> Slutfoxes


But not all foxes are slutfoxes.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But not all foxes are slutfoxes.



This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> This.


doesnt change up to 70% of ya are slut foxes while for dragons its 15%


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> doesnt change up to 70% of ya are slut foxes while for dragons its 15%


I'm not a slut.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slut.


your not also a fox :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> your not also a fox :V


I am a fox. =[


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> doesnt change up to 70% of ya are slut foxes while for dragons its 15%



I guess the foxes in this thread must be the minority then.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess so, Tis a shame.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am a fox. =[


no ya not, >[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no ya not, >[


PROVE IT


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> PROVE IT


*points to past threads you participated in*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *points to past threads you participated in*


*points to avatar and profile*

I win.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *points to avatar and profile*
> 
> I win.


no ya dont, you keep on saying you arent a fox in those :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no ya dont, you keep on saying you arent a fox in those :V


Obviously I am if my profile says I am.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

That's only when he's out side of the fandom tho.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously I am if my profile says I am.


profile means nothing :V
someone has Jesus in theres


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> profile means nothing :V
> someone has Jesus in theres


WELL IF I ARE NOT A FAUX DEN WUT AM I!?!?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WELL IF I ARE NOT A FAUX DEN WUT AM I!?!?



a fox in a human suit maybe?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> a fox in a human suit maybe?


 
mind = blown


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> a fox in a human suit maybe?


DAMNIT! My secret is out!

BAIL!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DAMNIT! My secret is out!
> 
> BAIL!



Oh crap I'm right?!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Oh crap I'm right?!


 

QUICK!!!!

GET HIM!!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

how come the only jackal's I've met were utterly creepy and love dead things?


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how come the only jackal's I've met were utterly creepy and love dead things?



Because the god of the dead is a jackal?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Because the god of the dead is a jackal?



I chose jackal because I like dead things.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how come the only jackal's I've met were utterly creepy and love dead things?



I actually know a non creepy jackal, Least he has yet to make him self creepy.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I chose jackal because I like dead things.



What you do with things after they die is your business.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

I met a jackal once.  Gothic vore-lover with a rape fetish.  :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I met a jackal once.  Gothic vore-lover with a rape fetish.  :V



I see you just met Zrcalo.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

Again.

YIFFMURRMURRFURPILEYIFF /thread


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Again.
> 
> YIFFMURRMURRFURPILEYIFF /thread


 Nu


TashkentFox said:


> I see you just met Zrcalo.


 @-@ A fox...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone else think OP's question is really ridiculous in retrospect? It's like asking "why are there so many gays in the fandom?" Or, better yet, "why are there so many furries in the furry fandom?"

Actually, that last one is a damn good question, should I make a thread for it?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Does anyone else think OPs question is really ridiculous in retrospect? It's like asking "why are there so many gays in the fandom?" Or, better yet, "why are there so many furries in the furry fandom?"
> 
> Actually, that last one is a damn good question, should I make a thread for it?


D:< Nu


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< Nu



I dunno, I'm tempted to. I have to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I dunno, I'm tempted to. I have to get to the bottom of this!


Stupidity Curiousity is a strange thing? Isn't it?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Does anyone else think OP's question is really ridiculous in retrospect? It's like asking "why are there so many gays in the fandom?" Or, better yet, "why are there so many furries in the furry fandom?"
> 
> Actually, that last one is a damn good question, should I make a thread for it?


JUST MAKE A THREAD ABOUT BOOBIES.

There, I just solved your lust to make a thread.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> JUST MAKE A THREAD ABOUT BOOBIES.
> 
> There, I just solved your lust to make a thread.



But... but... I like guys more. :[


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But... but... I like guys more. :[


Looks like I'm doing my job right.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Looks like I'm doing my job right.



Yup, you are. For those keeping track I'm at 5.7 now. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yup, you are. For those keeping track I'm at 5.7 now. :3


Grrr, that's not good enough, the batteries for the camera better be charged by the time I get home! ;V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Grrr, that's not good enough, the batteries for the camera better be charged by the time I get home! ;V



Hmm, That doesn't sound the least bit creepy or strange in someway.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Hmm, That doesn't sound the least bit creepy or strange in someway.



Hey, as far as I'm concerned he can do anything he wants with that camera and it's fine with me. ;3


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey, as far as I'm concerned he can do anything he wants with that camera and it's fine with me. ;3



I just had the strangest thought for what the camera might be used for...  For some reason I'm thinking it might be a yiff-cam. I have absolutly no idea why I just thought of that.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I just had the strangest thought for what the camera might be used for...  For some reason I'm thinking it might be a yiff-cam. I have absolutly no idea why I just thought of that.


Because you think of mansex all day 

Join the club? :3 ....You get a fancy hat....


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Because you think of mansex all day
> 
> Join the club? :3 ....You get a fancy hat....



Maybe I do, Maybe I don't

I get a fancy hat if I join? I'm in!
I mean I'm already a foxy fox, Possibly more foxy than you :3
Now wheres my hat?!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Maybe I do, Maybe I don't
> 
> I get a fancy hat if I join? I'm in!
> I mean I'm already a foxy fox, Possibly more foxy than you :3
> Now wheres my hat?!


Here


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Join the club? :3 ....You get a fancy hat....



*Joins* Ew. Got anything in black? Gray does'nt suit me.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Here
> Image snip



A bowler cap? I can't wear that I'd look terrible it just just not match my cloths.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

You get your choice in color.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate you guys for fucking up my favorite animal.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I hate you guys for fucking up my favorite animal.


I think foxes had the reputation of sneaky whores before the fandom actually...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think foxes had the reputation of sneaky whores before the fandom actually...


 
They had a rep for being sneaky and sly, not fucking anything that had a hole in a 3 mile radius.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They had a rep for being sneaky and sly, not fucking anything that had a hole in a 3 mile radius.


Well not ANYTHING just any other fox


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think foxes had the reputation of sneaky whores before the fandom actually...



Actually foxes were smart, intelligent and cunning before the fandom, Hence why I am a fox, It was only after joining I found out what happened to them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Actually foxes were smart, intelligent and cunning before the fandom, Hence why I am a fox, It was only after joining I found out what happened to them.



This.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This.


Oh your one to talk, getting drunk eating live mice


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Oh your one to talk, getting drunk eating live mice



But at least I'm not perpetuating the cawk loving slut stereotype, and foxes really do eat mice.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> and foxes really do eat mice.


This.



We got 3 foxes here right now, 2 of em quite foxy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Actually foxes were smart, intelligent and cunning before the fandom, Hence why I am a fox, It was only after joining I found out what happened to them.


This here, I dunno where you learned about foxes Foxy_Boy but your incorrect...actually foxes are more loners and would literally fight their on siblings for food and sustenance let alone go find any other fox to fuck them in the ass :\


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This here, I dunno where you learned about foxes Foxy_Boy but your incorrect...actually foxes are more loners and would literally fight their on siblings for food and sustenance let alone go find any other fox to fuck them in the ass :\


The red fox primarily forms monogamous pairs each winter, who cooperate to  raise a litter of 4â€“6 kits (also called pups) each year. Young foxes disperse promptly on maturity (approx.  8â€“10 months).
 Though usually monogamous, evidence for polygamy  (polygyny  and polyandry)  exists, including malesâ€™ extraterritorial movements during breeding  season (possibly searching for additional mates) and malesâ€™ home ranges  overlapping two or more femalesâ€™ home ranges. Such variability is  thought to be linked to variation in the spatial availability of key  resources such as food.[1]


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The red fox primarily forms monogamous pairs each winter, who cooperate to  raise a litter of 4â€“6 kits (also called pups) each year. Young foxes disperse promptly on maturity (approx.  8â€“10 months).
> Though usually monogamous, evidence for polygamy  (polygyny  and polyandry)  exists, including malesâ€™ extraterritorial movements during breeding  season (possibly searching for additional mates) and malesâ€™ home ranges  overlapping two or more femalesâ€™ home ranges. Such variability is  thought to be linked to variation in the spatial availability of key  resources such as food.[1]



Wiki is not always the best site for information. And that really does not make them whores, There just trying to ensure that their kin survive, If food availability permits many species of animals will have more that one litter.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The red fox primarily forms monogamous pairs each winter, who cooperate to raise a litter of 4â€“6 kits (also called pups) each year. Young foxes disperse promptly on maturity (approx. 8â€“10 months).
> Though usually monogamous, evidence for polygamy (polygyny and polyandry) exists, including malesâ€™ extraterritorial movements during breeding season (possibly searching for additional mates) and malesâ€™ home ranges overlapping two or more femalesâ€™ home ranges. Such variability is thought to be linked to variation in the spatial availability of key resources such as food.[1]


 
So all of this means that they are dick sluts?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Wiki is not always the best site for information.


I know but I don't care that much, that little paragraph proves me & south syde right.

Really though... nature is a whore.

Most animals have new partners every year.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So all of this means that they are dick sluts?


Not it means they have alot of sex, new partner every year & sometimes more than 1 partner at a time.

I just happen to be mostly gay & like foxes


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Not it means they have alot of sex, new partner every year & sometimes more than 1 partner at a time.



That's because vixens are only in season for 3 days a year so over that brief period they have a lot of sex.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

People need to stop demonizing sex. It's nature, people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Not it means they have alot of sex, new partner every year & sometimes more than 1 partner at a time.
> 
> I just happen to be mostly gay & like foxes


 
I see now but at least in nature they are more known for their cunning and intelligence though to furries they just care about sex 
And to think I used to be a fox...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Not it means they have alot of sex, new partner every year & sometimes more than 1 partner at a time.
> 
> I just happen to be mostly gay & like foxes



True but many animals do this, They are just bettering there chance for there species survival.

This to :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because vixens are only in season for 3 days a year so over that brief period they have a lot of sex.


damnit your right, but there is a such thing as gay animals, sometimes smaller weaker males will act as females for protection, and they take it up the ass.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> damnit your right, but there is a such thing as gay animals, sometimes smaller weaker males will act as females for protection, and they take it up the ass.



That is true, but that happens in thousands of species, including supposedly uber-butch wolves and just about all mammals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That is true, but that happens in thousands of species, including supposedly uber-butch wolves and just about all mammals.


 
This is also true


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is also true



I once saw two male Doberman's shagging.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That is true, but that happens in thousands of species, including supposedly uber-butch wolves and just about all mammals.


Yeah but gay animals don't have to be in heat is what I'm getting at...

Apparently gay animal couples will often stay together longer or until one dies, but if they find a child animal of the same species they usually adopt it & its also said they make good parents.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I once saw two male Doberman's shagging.


 
and you just watched, you wouldn't happen to be a zoo by anychance would you *hides machete*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> and you just watched, you wouldn't happen to be a zoo by anychance would you *hides machete*



I'm not zoo for dogs.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol before I found out about the stereotype whore fox, i used to write bout fox adventure stories.

now i write romance n slight yiff....

DAM YOU FA!!!!!!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah but gay animals don't have to be in heat is what I'm getting at...
> 
> Apparently gay animal couples will often stay together longer or until one dies, but if they find a child animal of the same species they usually adopt it & its also said they make good parents.



Like those penguins? It turns out that one of them was bisexual and has now left his partner for a female.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah but gay animals don't have to be in heat is what I'm getting at...
> 
> Apparently gay animal couples will often stay together longer or until one dies, but if they find a child animal of the same species they usually adopt it & its also said they make good parents.



If this is true, It sounds kinda sweet (As in affection wise) in a way.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Like those penguins? It turns out that one of them was bisexual and has now left his partner for a female.


...Thats nice....

I heard about lions doing the same thing & staying together.

Better chance in a pride of staying together though


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah but gay animals don't have to be in heat is what I'm getting at...
> 
> Apparently gay animal couples will often stay together longer or until one dies, but if they find a child animal of the same species they usually adopt it & its also said they make good parents.


 

Thats true

my aunt had a rotweiler and a golden retriever

they were 2gethr and were all energetic n when i brought my dog emily over, they went all motherly on her lol.

unfortunately, golden retriever got hit by car. rotweiler just lays there now n never gets up....: * (


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...Thats nice....
> 
> I heard about lions doing the same thing & staying together.
> 
> Better chance in a pride of staying together though




Generally lion will do this until they are able to find their own pride. There smart enough to know about safety in numbers.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Both lions were born into the same pride.... one of them was the leader.... one of them was a runt.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Both lions were born into the same pride.... one of them was the leader.... one of them was a runt.


 
basically strongest topps the weakest.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm, First time I've heard of something like that happening but there ya go.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

I still don't get why you gay foxes are more flamboyant than the rainbow wearing gay people in gay pride parades


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

well i dont know much about animals...so yea...

@ foxy boy
is your avatar a girl or guy?

prolly a guy but i just wana b sure.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I still don't get why you gay foxes are more flamboyant than the rainbow wearing gay people in gay pride parades


I am not flamboyant >_<

Its a guy..


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I still don't get why you gay foxes are more flamboyant than the rainbow wearing gay people in gay pride parades



Cause were foxy!

Or am I confusing the meaning flamboyance with something else maybe?

I pretty much only act like this here tho, Any other forum or public I'm my normal quite self and generally don't draw much if any attention.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its a guy..


 
looks chicky tho. I like it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I am not flamboyant >_<
> 
> Its a guy..



It does have a tiny bit of a girlyboy look to it, But in a good way. Can clearly see its a guy.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> It does have a tiny bit of a girlyboy look to it, But in a good way. Can clearly see its a guy.


 
ah...looks to me like a seductive vixen...

but thats just me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> ah...looks to me like a seductive vixen...
> 
> but thats just me.


Theres a party at your house 'cause your daddy is a stripper :3


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> ah...looks to me like a seductive vixen...
> 
> but thats just me.



Looks like a seductive male fox to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Looks like a seductive male fox to me.


 
Same, I could tell its a guy


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Well come on guys, get serious.

Me + women?

I try to avoid it.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Theres a party at your house 'cause your daddy is a stripper :3


 
lol if my dad was a stripper, id blind myself.

@ other 2

ok well its still nice.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well come on guys, get serious.
> 
> Me + women?
> 
> I try to avoid it.



All I was saying is you have a slightly femboish look, Not saying you looked like a women. So I was trying to give you a compliment.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> All I was saying is you have a slightly femboish look, Not saying you looked like a women. So I was trying to give you a compliment.


lol I'd take it if you've seen a picture of me....


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol I'd take it if you've seen a picture of me....


 


lol cue person picpost?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol I'd take it if you've seen a picture of me....


 
Holy crap your Canadian...everyone RUN!!!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> lol I'd take it if you've seen a picture of me....



Well I was just trying to compliment you after you seemed offended by paintballs comment about him mistaking you for a women.

I was just trying to do something nice. 



south syde dobe said:


> Holy crap your Canadian...everyone RUN!!!



*Fails at the reference*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

foxy boy is actually a girl? I never knew that


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Well I was just trying to compliment you after you seemed offended by paintballs comment about him mistaking you for a women.
> 
> I was just trying to do something nice.
> 
> ...


 
lol i wasnt tryin 2 offend him. i know he was a dude, but i wanted 2 know if the avvy was a guy or nt.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> foxy boy is actually a girl? I never knew that


Err no, You seem a bit confused.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Err no, You seem a bit confused.


 Shhhh I'm playing around, I found his weak spot >:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to see if Foxy Boy is actually foxy. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Well this thread is nearing 1k posts, its going to get locked soon :\


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

aha...so yea umm...

Korn - beat it upright 

love that song


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

*Looks around*
Where have you gone foxy boy?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

COME BACK FOXY!!!!

*falls to knees*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww, Well since Foxy seems to be gone I might as well be off as well my self, Its only a few hours till sunup.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

evry1 is leavin


IM ALL ALONE!

*howls*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

my  pc crashed so I just did some muscle workin n now I have pasta salad <3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

what happened here?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

I proved gay foxes could be whores.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I proved gay foxes could be whores.


You bastard.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I proved gay foxes could be whores.


 
kay


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Bty I'm flattered everyone left because I did :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Bty I'm flattered everyone left because I did :V


I didn't leave.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to get some foxy thunderdome up in here.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't leave.


Your always with me baby.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your always with me baby.


Of course, but why arn't we yiffing?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course, but why arn't we yiffing?



because you're a fag?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course, but why arn't we yiffing?


Your butt is too tight for my cock because you refuse to let the blueberry otter torment you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your butt is too tight for my cock because you refuse to let the blueberry otter torment you.


Or you're just a pussy. >=[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you're just a pussy. >=[


I can be an immitation pussy if you want me to


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Are the foxes back yet, I want to show them a surprise >:3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

yea theyre back.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I can be an immitation pussy if you want me to


Sounds good.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good.


This would still make you gay btw. *winky face*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good.


 
Your gay like the rest of them *revs chainsaw* I'll show you no mercy


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Buns of steel > chainsaw.

*wiggles bum*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

DON'T JUDGE ME BAAAAWWWWWW


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Buns of steel > chainsaw.
> 
> *wiggles bum*


 
I'll just blowtorch your ass then >:[
First I gotta show my friend HK how a chainsaw works though >:3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 22, 2010)

this thread went from derailed to yiffy now its a slauter :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll just blowtorch your ass then >:[
> First I gotta show my friend HK how a chainsaw works though >:3


SHUTUP! I'm under cover! I mean, LET'S YIFF! YIFFY BUTTSEX NOW!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SHUTUP! I'm under cover! I mean, LET'S YIFF! YIFFY BUTTSEX NOW!


Your under cover when your not acting gay :3c


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SHUTUP! I'm under cover! I mean, LET'S YIFF! YIFFY BUTTSEX NOW!



in that case you have been under cover for as long as i have known you. to tell you the truth i have let to see the straight side of you :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SHUTUP! I'm under cover! I mean, LET'S YIFF! YIFFY BUTTSEX NOW!


 
Your in too deep, you gotta get out before its TOO LATE!!1!



Rachrix said:


> this thread went from derailed to yiffy now its a slaughter :3


 who doesn't like slaughtering the foxes...other than the foxes that is 

Actually foxes are like cannon-fodder in the furry community and would probably be the first to be sent to the front lines in a war :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your under cover when your not acting gay :3c


Wrong you're Mr. Gay Fox Dude.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your butt is too tight for my cock because you refuse to let the blueberry otter torment you.



this statement just made my day...


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm a fox :U

*unf unf unf* yes.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong you're Mr. Gay Fox Dude.


Your my gay lover.

Lets go to Mexico :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your my gay lover.
> 
> Lets go to Mexico :3


NO


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO


...Paris?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...Paris?



you should take him to toronto.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

ITALY!!!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should take him to toronto.


Why not saddle up and hit the OREGON TRAIL


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...Paris?


 
Your always welcome to come to my house, infact I could make a porno with you two and FAF goers will be willing to pay alot of money to see it...here is my plan to get rich quick 

1.Make porno featuring Hk and Foxy Boy

2.Sell made porno to FAF users

3.????

4.*PROFIT!*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should take him to toronto.


Thats way to close to me to consider a vacation..... 

Fuckin hobos everywhere...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats way to close to me to consider a vacation.....
> 
> Fuckin hobos everywhere...


 
Just come over here and bring your lover alright and pretend like there are no cameras here


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just come over here and bring your lover alright and pretend like there are no cameras here


3sum? :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ...Paris?


I'm not going anywhere with you >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 3sum? :3


 
No damn it though I could find scotty if thats what you want...I'm just the cameraman here to make money but I promise to give you 10% of the profit :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No damn it though I could find scotty if thats what you want...I'm just the cameraman here to make money but I promise to give you 10% of the profit :3


35% >_>



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not going anywhere with you  >=[


You know you want me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did someone say a 3some


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 35% >_>


 
I could give you none and you wouldn't be able to stop the cameras from rolling mainly cause your horny and if you and HK get in a room you'll still fuck the shit out of his backside :V



Scotty1700 said:


> Did someone say a 3some


 Yup, join HK and Foxy in that room over there...hey can someone fluff Scotty here, he needs to be ready for the camera


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Shaven plz.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Shaven plz.


 
I need to hire some people to make you look better for the camera, where is atrakaj, he's perfect for that job :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Shaven plz.



Not a problem :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 35% >_>
> 
> You know you want me.


NO


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I need to hire some people to make you look better for the camera, where is atrakaj, he's perfect for that job :3


I could do it myself.... I meant other people >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO


I want you more when you're afraid of me

I will break you inside out

You are mine, you are mine


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

0.o


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I want you more when you're afraid of me
> 
> I will break you inside out
> 
> You are mine, you are mine


I've heard that one before. Guess what? I still like bewbz.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Guess what? now I like ballz.


Fix'd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Fix'd


Nuh uh.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol that made me bust up XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh.


You can argue the points but the truth is still there!

The truth:
You are gay :3c |


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You can argue the points but the truth is still there!
> 
> The truth:
> You are gay :3c |


I'm not ghey.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats way to close to me to consider a vacation.....
> 
> Fuckin hobos everywhere...



hence why I mentioned it.

I know.. 

lets go to /dallas/ texass.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

O!
i wana go!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not ghey.


You've been denying to be gay for 40 pages now, I'm starting to get worried about you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You've been denying to be gay for 40 pages now, I'm starting to get worried about you.


That keep telling me that I am but I tellz ya I'm not! =[


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol foxy will eventually get to u

10$ on it bein within the month XD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That keep telling me that I am but I tellz ya I'm not! =[


Seriously, if anything, your denial just makes you look more homosexual. And I really don't want you to be gay, we already have Scotty for that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, if anything, your denial just makes you more homosexual. And I really don't want you to be gay, we already have Scotty for that.


I can't be gay. I like tits too much.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, if anything, your denial just makes you look more homosexual. And I really don't want you to be gay, we already have Scotty for that.


Lol its kind of true... why you trying so hard?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't be gay. I like tits too much.


Have you ever tried anal play?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Have you ever tried anal play?


Have you ever tried goatseing yourself?


----------



## Foxers The Raver Fox (Apr 22, 2010)

I never chose fox because I was gay or anything like that. Ever since I was 7 years old I loved foxes. My parents bought me stuffed foxes and little mosaic foxes. It was my  favorite animal! And when I learned about the fandom I just decided to make my fursona off of my favorite animal, the fox! I guess, it's just like everything else in this world. We find a need to categorize and label things in society. Which is disgusting.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Because foxboys are adorable, that's why.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have you ever tried goatseing yourself?


No but I've done other things...

I wouldn't do that anyway.....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxers The Raver Fox said:


> I never chose fox because I was gay or anything like that. Ever since I was 7 years old I loved foxes. My parents bought me stuffed foxes and little mosaic foxes. It was my  favorite animal! And when I learned about the fandom I just decided to make my fursona off of my favorite animal, the fox! I guess, it's just like everything else in this world. We find a need to categorize and label things in society. Which is disgusting.


I liked foxes when I was a kid too. Now everyone thinks I'm gay. Be warned...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No but I've done other things...
> 
> I wouldn't do that anyway.....


Why don't you tell us then? :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxboys can give the girls lovin' too. If I was a girl, I'd want a foxboy, too.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you tell us then? :V


 
Even the members of Furaffinity Forums have limits, H&K!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you tell us then? :V


I put a bottle of hairspray in my butt once....

And a tubey thing...

Thats all thats really worth mentioning other than actual cock.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Even the members of Furaffinity Forums have limits, H&K!


You haven't met me yet have you?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I put a bottle of hairspray in my butt once....
> 
> And a tubey thing...
> 
> Thats all thats really worth mentioning other than actual cock.


You're creepy. =[


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're creepy. =[



Next time don't ask.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Next time don't ask.


Smart kid.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Next time don't ask.


I had to ask. I was curious to see how weird he was.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had to ask. I was curious to see how weird he was.


 

uh huh...


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had to ask. I was curious to see how weird he was.



Then don't complain. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had to ask. I was curious to see how weird he was.


Your getting off on it :3c

You so are, you had to type that to try to justify you aren't gay


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Smart kid.



Why are you so sure I'm a kid?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your getting off on it :3c
> 
> You so are, you had to type that to try to justify you aren't gay


No thanks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Christ I've done some weird things but not so strange as Foxy boy :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I put a bottle of hairspray in my butt once....
> 
> And a tubey thing...
> 
> Thats all thats really worth mentioning other than actual cock.


A bottle of hairspray?! How does that even fit?

...uh, maybe that's a silly question, since the answer is probably to graphic to mention on these boards.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

weve all done wierd things

>.>

<.<


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A bottle of hairspray?! How does that even  fit?
> 
> ...uh, maybe that's a silly question, since the answer is probably to  graphic to mention on these boards.


It was a smaller one FYI


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

@ Paintball Addict Yes we have, way to point it out.

P.S. I love paintball xD


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @ Paintball Addict Yes we have, way to point it out.
> 
> P.S. I love paintball xD


 
if you love me, buy me some ramen plz?

im out...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread got really creepy really fast.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> if you love me, buy me some ramen plz?
> 
> im out...



*Facepaw* I don't love YOU, I love the SPORT.
Spyder RS E-grip for the win


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread got really creepy really fast.


 
Lol hey u asked man


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread got really creepy really fast.



Cause a huge closet-fag just strolled in.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread got really creepy really fast.


Whats your favorite flavor? I'm going to head out for a few minutes to get some lube candy.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Facepaw* I don't love YOU, I love the SPORT.
> Spyder RS E-grip for the win


 
Oh...*turns to wipe away tears*

hmm....OK gun list start now

Spyder Tl-x
spyder electra
Ion
WGP karnivore
ACI maverik
WGP outkast sniper 2
Slingshot
Pirhanna pistol
Angel 05
Brass eagle Eradicator
Blowgun
and a PGP 2 

*btw pump play FTW!!!!*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whats your favorite flavor? I'm going to head out for a few minutes to get some lube candy.


They make flavored lube.....

Wait, of course they probably do, people are weird.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I only play semi-auto, hate sprayer fags. I wouldn't mind playing with a pump either.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I only play semi-auto, hate sprayer fags. I wouldn't mind playing with a pump either.


 
yea i love pump. hate to spray n pray.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I only play semi-auto, hate sprayer fags. I wouldn't mind playing with a pump either.



Seems like there's plenty of pump action around here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Seems like there's plenty of pump action around here.



Cause ironically enough, the real fags aren't fags when it comes to playing.

Shooting 20 bps and getting a kill is a dick move...yes, the bad kind.
Shooting 1-2 and getting a kill actually shows skill in the sport.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They make flavored lube.....
> 
> Wait, of course they probably do, people are weird.


You have no idea how kinky proper gay sex is.

I'm not talkin like that shaved headed twinkies wearings ties fuckin on the floor shit...

I mean more like strapped up wet 69 stuff.....
& when that gets old move to the next room & do something new, thats the great thing about different rooms, you can do stuff with the things you find in there sometimes :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They make flavored lube.....
> 
> Wait, of course they probably do, people are weird.


How sheltered are you to not even know about flavored lubes?

Though I don't know why they make flavored desensitizing cremes because that shit burns your mouth at first and then you can't taste anything anyway.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You have no idea how kinky proper gay sex is.
> 
> I'm not talkin like that shaved headed twinkies wearings ties fuckin on the floor shit...
> 
> ...


There are a pair of nunchaku on my windowsill.

Looks aaaaawfully phallic, eh?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You have no idea how kinky proper gay sex is.
> 
> I'm not talkin like that shaved headed twinkies wearings ties fuckin on the floor shit...
> 
> ...


God damnit.



Van Ishikawa said:


> How sheltered are you to not even know about flavored lubes?
> 
> Though I don't know why they make flavored desensitizing cremes because that shit burns your mouth at first and then you can't taste anything anyway.


Surprisingly, I know about plenty of other weird sex toys, just not those.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You have no idea how kinky proper gay sex is.
> 
> I'm not talkin like that shaved headed twinkies wearings ties fuckin on the floor shit...
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie, you sound like a genuine man-whore...although I'm very VERY fond of "the wet 69 stuff"...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not gonna lie, you sound like a genuine man-whore...although I'm very VERY fond of "the wet 69 stuff"...


*pose*
(Take a picture)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread creeps me out now.

Also relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUhtv2XOolU


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread is going from odd to scary very quickly, what with all the talk about sweaty men and lube.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Surprisingly, I know about plenty of other weird sex toys, just not those.


My favorite wtf sex toy is the vacuum pump that creates a "rosebud."


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> My favorite wtf sex toy is the vacuum pump that creates a "rosebud."


 
umm....i dont follow...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> This thread is going from odd to scary very quickly, what with all the talk about sweaty men and lube.


I didn't mean sweat when I said wet.... You could be in the shower but I meant other substances....

Certain sticky ones...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I didn't mean sweat when I said wet.... You could be in the shower but I meant other substances....
> 
> Certain sticky ones...


FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I didn't mean sweat when I said wet.... You could be in the shower but I meant other substances....
> 
> Certain sticky ones...



I think I'll stick to the shower and sweat...


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


 
turned on?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *pose*
> (Take a picture)



*Click!* Smexy pinup xD



Foxy_Boy said:


> I didn't mean sweat when I said wet.... You could be in the shower but I meant other substances....
> 
> Certain sticky ones...



Hehe, I'm also fond of shower "fun"


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


whats long & hard & full of semen?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> umm....i dont follow...


as best I can tell, minor rectal prolapse.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> turned on?


NO



Foxy_Boy said:


> whats long & hard & full of semen?



NO


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> as best I can tell, minor rectal prolapse.


 

ah...i see..


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> NO



It's only rape if you say no.


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

butt plug?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

garoose said:


> butt plug?


sparkplug?


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> sparkplug?


 
BUTTPLUG

I think if someone called me and said that I'd ask what size, that'd shut them up fast lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

garoose said:


> BUTTPLUG


I'm sorry did you say sparkplug?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

-_-


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry did you say sparkplug?


 
Buttplug BUTTPLUG!! BUTTPLUG!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

garoose said:


> Buttplug BUTTPLUG!! BUTTPLUG!


Sparkplug?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry did you say sparkplug?


*handcuffs then buttplugs you*

*pushes you over* There hes not dangerous anymore :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG ENOUGH!!!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *handcuffs then buttplugs you*
> 
> *pushes you over* There hes not dangerous anymore :3


 

kinky


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *handcuffs then buttplugs you*
> 
> *pushes you over* There hes not dangerous anymore :3


you would emote putting a buttplug in me.​


----------



## garoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sparkplug?


 
BUUUUTTTTTTTTTTT *gets mauled by everyone in the thread, except maybe H&K*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you would emote putting a buttplug in me.​


Not as much as you ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Not as much as you ;3


Why do you want me to be gay so badly?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cause you're the only one that's resisted his fawksyness before :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you're the only one that's resisted his fawksyness before :3


We get eachother


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you're the only one that's resisted his fawksyness before :3


I doubt that.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Fawxs get it up the butt, by me. Jk.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt that.


Get your stubborn ass in my ride & open it up >_<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Get your stubborn ass in my ride & open it up >_<


NOOOOOO


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOO



Yes. I got the cam too. Get ur ass in there!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yes. I got the cam too. Get ur ass in there!


No thanks


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

You're fighting a losing battle, H&K.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No thanks



Fine. Now what am i gonna film, damnit.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> You're fighting a losing battle, H&K.


Nope, they'll never turn me gay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not a fox and I know I am FABULOUS.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, they'll never turn me gay.



They don't have to, you're a natural.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> They don't have to, you're a natural.


Not true, I like bewbz.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> They don't have to, you're a natural.



lulz


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

I have boobs. -plays with them-


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not true, I like bewbz.



Men have boobs too. 

Big. Sweaty. Manboobs.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have boobs. -plays with them-


YAY BOOBS!

Finally, this was turning into a damn sausage fest.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have boobs. -plays with them-



Can i join? lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope  Z and H&K are the only furfags allowed near my boobies.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Men have boobs too.
> 
> Big. Sweaty. Manboobs.


....I have pecs actually small ones......

If you have man boobs you have the right to be concerned.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....I have pecs actually small ones......
> 
> If you have man boobs you have the right to be concerned.


Fat people are people too.

Slow, ugly people.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....I have pecs actually small ones......
> 
> If you have man boobs you have the right to be concerned.



Pecs are good. I would never get anywhere near large man boobs myself.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope  Z and H&K are the only furfags allowed near my boobies.



Aww damn. *Pouts around stomping feet,*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope  Z and H&K are the only furfags allowed near my boobies.


See? Now if I was gay would I want to be near her boobies? I think not.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See? Now if I was gay would I want to be near her boobies? I think not.


I would, their good with personal beauty & fashion....

And sex... rarely.

And bein in the kitchen.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I would, their good with personal beauty & fashion....
> 
> And sex... rarely.
> 
> And bein in the kitchen.



This guy is on a roll today.

*Cheers*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I would, their good with personal beauty & fashion....
> 
> And sex... rarely.
> 
> And bein in the kitchen.


Boobs are always good for sex.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I would, their good with personal beauty & fashion....
> 
> And sex... rarely.
> 
> And bein in the kitchen.


 
your bi?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> This guy is on a roll today.
> 
> *Cheers*


*high five*



paintballadict9 said:


> your bi?


I'm a 5 on that scale in "off topic"


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *high five*
> 
> I'm a 5 on that scale in "off topic"



Right on. Foxehs are cool, well the sane ones anyways.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Boobs are just good in general. They're pretty and fun to playwith and make good pillows. They seem rather awkward to me for sex though.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Boobs are just good in general. They're pretty and fun to playwith and make good pillows. They seem rather awkward to me for sex though.



Was waiting for that to be said. Seems weird to me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Boobs are just good in general. They're pretty and fun to playwith and make good pillows. They seem rather awkward to me for sex though.


This, but they don't seem awkward to me for sex though :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not a fox and I know I am FABULOUS.



That you are 



quayza said:


> Right on. Foxehs are cool, well the sane ones anyways.



Yahoo, I'm co...wait a second, do you think I'm one of the "sane" ones


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That you are
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo, I'm co...wait a second, do you think I'm one of the "sane" ones



Yeah your one of the cool onez so dont worry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah your one of the cool onez so dont worry.



YAY, I'm cool!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm cooler.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This, but they don't seem awkward to me for sex though :V


 
Well I'm just thinking about weird flopping around status which seems awkward to me because that kinda shit acutally hurts us ladies who have decent sized tatas >_> I think doggiestyle is the only position boobs wouldn't be awkward/painful.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cooler.


Me>Scotty>You


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Me>Scotty>You


 
*ahem*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well I'm just thinking about weird flopping around status which seems awkward to me because that kinda shit acutally hurts us ladies who have decent sized tatas >_> I think doggiestyle is the only position boobs wouldn't be awkward/painful.


It's fine with me 


Foxy_Boy said:


> Me>Scotty>You


Yes the arrows pointing from least cool to most cool are correct if you swap yourself and scotty.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Z > H&K > Me > everyone else.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> *ahem*



You're not a fox and you're not female so you cannot be included in the coolness scale.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's fine with me
> 
> Yes the arrows pointing from least cool to most cool are correct if you swap yourself and scotty.


pointed side means lesser than 

Paintballer your species is coyote....


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not a fox and you're not female so you cannot be included in the coolness scale.


 

*runs and cries in corner*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> pointed side means lesser than
> 
> Paintballer your species is coyote....


I know, I was being retarded.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know, I was being retarded.


That seems to be reoccurring. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That seems to be reoccurring. :V


NOU


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> *runs and cries in corner*



Thats right, you better run! lol.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUhtv2XOolU



I lol'd uncontrollably for five minutes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, stop trying to reason with HK and just rape him. He'll be to satisfied to disagree after.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay, stop trying to reason with HK and just rape him. He'll be to satisfied to disagree after.



:3


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread makes me happy of not having an actual fox as a fursona.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> :3



I've been reading the past pages and apparently when HK says no, its context is interpreted as yes to Foxy Boy.

Protip, get him drunk. It works.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah pretty much lol


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I've been reading the past pages and apparently when HK says no, its context is interpreted as yes to Foxy Boy.
> 
> Protip, get him drunk. It works.



Yeah i noticed. Keeps things intresting.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah i noticed. Keeps things intresting.



:3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread's _still_ going?!?!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> This thread's _still_ going?!?!


Yeah and gay foxes are _still_ trying to get me to fuck them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

So how is that lovely couple HK and Foxy going? :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :3



:-3 *Rawrs*



Wyldfyre said:


> This thread's _still_ going?!?!



Yup so deal with it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah and gay foxes are _still_ trying to get me to fuck them.


Don't blame 'em. :3


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah and gay foxes are _still_ trying to get me to fuck them.



You should go into hidding.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah and gay foxes are _still_ trying to get me to fuck them.


 
But why?

I bet you're not even... of their taste.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Don't blame 'em. :3


Why? I have no desirable qualities. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT ME!?!?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? I have no desirable qualities. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT ME!?!?


The fact that you try to deny them makes it more fun.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? I have no desirable qualities. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT ME!?!?


 
What a coincidence!


(Look above).


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? I have no desirable qualities. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT ME!?!?



I dont know but i dont see other than that purty mouth of yours.
I bet thats its to them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? I have no desirable qualities. WHY DO YOU PEOPLE WANT ME!?!?


 
Well maybe they was thinking you can give head *points at your avy* I heard gay furs like someone that has a nice mouth but I dunno if you have that quality or not


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> The fact that you try to deny them makes it more fun.


But I won't have sex with them for I am not gay.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I won't have sex with them for I am not gay.


So? XD


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

This is true fox warfare.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I won't have sex with them for I am not gay.



wanna yiff?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> wanna yiff?


NOOOOOOO


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOO



I am not a fox though.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> wanna yiff?



Sure. Dragons are mur fun anyways lol. jk.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sure. Dragons are mur fun anyways lol. jk.



KAY.

YOUR PLACE.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I won't have sex with them for I am not gay.


 

I bet you just created a new fetish: the sarcastic hetero guy.

I bet that's why they want you...

God. It's so much fun, to follow this game.


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> KAY.
> 
> YOUR PLACE.



Yup. I got the love cave all set up lol. Will have tons or should i say big loads of fun.
ROFL!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I bet you just created a new fetish: the sarcastic hetero guy.
> 
> I bet that's why they want you...
> 
> God. It's so much fun, to follow this game.


Fuck dude I think you're right...

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck dude I think you're right...
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?!


NO CHOICE LEFT!1!!111
You must be an hero :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> NO CHOICE LEFT!1!!111
> You must be an hero :V



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


DO EET!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 Accept your fate, you brought it apon yourself :V


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

This is some funneh shitz.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey HK ever hear of hard to get.....yyyyyeeeeeaaaahhhh.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey HK ever hear of hard to get.....yyyyyeeeeeaaaahhhh.


XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

I think HK is the only straight fur who rubs it into the gays faces so they must counter attack by yiffing the FUCK out of him :3c


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think HK is the only straight fur who rubs it into the gays faces so they must counter attack by yiffing the FUCK out of him :3c


QFT
:3c


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think HK is the only straight fur who rubs it into the gays faces so they must counter attack by yiffing the FUCK out of him :3c



I got that way back. Wasent that hard to see.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think HK is the only straight fur who rubs it into the gays faces so they must counter attack by yiffing the FUCK out of him :3c


 

That sounds acceptable under logical parameters.

It does not on illogical parameters however.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> QFT
> :3c


 
Also he tempts them with yiff and then doesn't do it which probably makes them more aroused or something like that...don't bait yourself straight people or they will try and penetrate your ass, HK is a prime example of this


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also he tempts them with yiff and then doesn't do it which probably makes them more aroused or something like that...don't bait yourself straight people or they will try and penetrate your ass, HK is a prime example of this



ohai, lets yiff


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think foxes had the reputation of sneaky whores before the fandom actually...



EDIT: have, not had xD


----------



## quayza (Apr 22, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> EDIT: have, not had xD



:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ohai, lets yiff


 No thank you but HK is in bed waiting for someone to get all up in his trunk...ya dig


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

A question.

Why are gays so apprently proud of being gay and acting like something they are not*?

I do not see any heteros doing it.

*Women.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> A question.
> 
> Why are gays so apprently proud of being gay and acting like something they are not*?
> 
> ...



I guess they think being effeminate is cute. There are the really butch gays that act like heteros.



Like H&K.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> A question.
> 
> Why are gays so apprently proud of being gay and acting like something they are not*?
> 
> ...



Gender roles = lame.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Gender roles = lame.


 

Reminds me of how I cannot a single female charcter that is independent and bold because it ends sounding stereotypical and sometimes sexist.

I guess we do not mesh up, I'm still quite conservative on these matters.


----------



## CFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



He came. :I


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 22, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> He came. :I



the proper way to say it would be. he just "jizzed in his pants"


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

ya fags still going on about this?


----------



## Revy (Apr 22, 2010)

hello

im a cat, citras are cute too.

but im a cat, WHAT NOW BITCH??


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya fags still going on about this?



i wub yo avatar


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Revy said:


> hello
> 
> im a cat, citras are cute too.
> 
> but im a cat, WHAT NOW BITCH??


Felines, just below wolves in the Fag line and wolves are below Foxes


you are the third fag


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Really, why can't foxes be smart _and_ slutty? Just like Catherine the Great.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really, why can't foxes be smart _and_ slutty? Just like Catherine the Great.


cant work, they be doing calculations on how to properly take a horse cawk


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cant work, they be doing calculations on how to properly take a horse cawk


The male fox anus has the same dimensions and properties as Type II Bag Of Holding.  No calculation required.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> The male fox anus has the same dimensions and properties as Type II Bag Of Holding.  No calculation required.


who said I'm talking about the males :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> The male fox anus has the same dimensions and properties as Type II Bag Of Holding.  No calculation required.



Therefore, foxes can be smart and slutty at the same time. Even though most of us are deep, intelligent people.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Therefore, foxes can be smart and slutty at the same time. Even though most of us are deep, intelligent people.


Hell yeah you're deep :3c


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Therefore, foxes *can't* be smart and slutty at the same time. Even though *9% of us* are deep, intelligent people.


Fix'd


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think people need better senses of humor

/booo thread...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I think people need better senses of humor
> 
> /booo thread...


you be a squirrel, why arent you going after nuts :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Hell yeah you're deep :3c



A ha ha ha. You sure know a lot about foxes. Firsthand experience?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you be a squirrel, why arent you going after nuts :V



Your avatar features a smoking character, why aren't you getting cancer yet? *double :V*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> A ha ha ha. You sure know a lot about foxes. Firsthand experience?


One of my first experiences with a fox was him proclaiming his love and showing me pics of his ass within 2 weeks of meeting him.

Oh pounced.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> One of my first experiences with a fox was him proclaiming his love and showing me pics of his ass within 2 weeks of meeting him.
> 
> Oh pounced.



That couldn't have been a fox. Maybe a wolf disguised as a fox.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> That couldn't have been a fox. Maybe a wolf disguised as a fox.


Wolves are kinda dickish on average, for some reason or another.

Foxes are generally very sweet at least, even when they're begging for sex.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Foxes are generally very sweet at least, even when they're begging for sex.



That's what I've noticed. Most foxes (even myself but I mean, it's hard to say) are nice.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's what I've noticed. Most foxes (even myself but I mean, it's hard to say) are nice.



Which corroborates the statement made earlier in this thread that horny people are friendly people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Which corroborates the statement made earlier in this thread that horny people are friendly people.



*Nudge Nudge* And can get a bit TOO friendly *Humps leg*


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Which corroborates the statement made earlier in this thread that horny people are friendly people.



Well, no one wants to screw an angry person. At least I don't think so. Then again, everything is _someone's_ fetish.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 22, 2010)

go teabag a fuckin lamp or something


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Nudge Nudge* And can get a bit TOO friendly *Humps leg*



It's a good thing I don't mind. ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, no one wants to screw an angry person. At least I don't think so. Then again, everything is _someone's_ fetish.



Curse weird fetishes >.>



Sauvignon said:


> go teabag a fuckin lamp or something



Rage Rawr?


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Curse weird fetishes >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Rage Rawr?



help me

*balls on fire*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, no one wants to screw an angry person. At least I don't think so. Then again, everything is _someone's_ fetish.


You'd be surprised


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, no one wants to screw an angry person. At least I don't think so. Then again, everything is _someone's_ fetish.


 
good thing no one here has that, I'm quite angry myself though if they did I'd just put my foot up their ass or give them a few love taps with my metal bat across their face :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You'd be surprised



I want to try angry sex at some point, just for the experience.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> good thing no one here has that, I'm quite angry myself though if they did I'd just put my foot up their ass or give them a few love taps with my metal bat across their face :3



Dear god, remind me to stay away from you when you're horny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Dear god, remind me to stay away from you when you're horny.


 
Your a man so I couldn't do anything with you anyhow and I don't have angry sex if thats what your saying, I'm just naturally in a pissed off mood and touching me isn't going to help :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your a man so I couldn't do anything with you anyhow and I don't have angry sex if thats what your saying, I'm just naturally in a pissed off mood and touching me isn't going to help :V



They have pills for that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Your avatar features a smoking character, why aren't you getting cancer yet? *double :V*


...TwT I do
thanks to second hand smoke


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where's Bando when ya need em.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> They have pills for that.


 
I'm not Louis and will not go crazy when there is a bottle of pills nearby.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm not Louis and will not go crazy when there is a bottle of pills nearby.



*waves pills vigorously* Let's test that out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> *waves pills vigorously* Let's test that out.


>_____>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Who wants to angry yiff me?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who wants to angry yiff me?



Dammit Fuzzy!!!!!*punches Fuzzy*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who wants to angry yiff me?


How much is airfare to cali?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> *waves pills vigorously* Let's test that out.


*grabs pills* VIAGRA HERE


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who wants to angry yiff me?



Is that anything like mud wrestling?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Dammit Fuzzy!!!!!*punches Fuzzy*


 
You supposed to stab him in the gut repeatedly :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Dammit Fuzzy!!!!!*punches Fuzzy*



Oh murrr baby, do it again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh murrr baby, do it again.



*kicks Fuzzy's balls*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Oh murrr baby, do it again.



-_-

*Hogties Fuzzy*

I hope you enjoy rope burn!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

ya guys are doing it wrong, ya gotta castrate em V:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

God damnit this is _still going_.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit this is _still going_.



Of course it is, care to join?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 22, 2010)

Soon, we'll hit post 1337.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> Of course it is, care to join?


No thanks.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No thanks.


Half the posts here are yours already, no need to be bashful


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No thanks.



Don't hide your true desires!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 22, 2010)

H&K seems like an "angry yiff" type to me.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> H&K seems like an "angry yiff" type to me.


maybe at himself


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

angry yiff = bad
love makin yiff = good


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think I'm the angry buttsex kinda guy.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I'm the angry buttsex kinda guy.



You never know till you try.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I'm the angry buttsex kinda guy.



...but you didn't deny to being a kind of buttsex guy! So I guess people just need to find it!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> You never know till you try.





HAXX said:


> ...but you didn't deny to being a kind of buttsex guy! So I guess people just need to find it!


no


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no


ya sure be very defensive about it :B


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

I love how whenever I say no to buttsex someone goes "HURR YOU'RE BEING DEFENSIVE". :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how whenever I say no to buttsex someone goes "HURR YOU'RE BEING DEFENSIVE". :V



Well, you ARE being defensive and all.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how whenever I say no to buttsex someone goes "HURR YOU'RE BEING DEFENSIVE". :V


I love how you keep whining about everyone offering you buttsex when you never leave the thread and keep participating and often flirt with the people who offer it to you in the first place.

<3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I love how you keep whining about everyone offering you buttsex when you never leave the thread and keep participating and often flirt with the people who offer it to you in the first place.
> 
> <3


Don't you point out my ass backwards logic >=[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Everyone, seriously... H&K doesn't want dog cawk...




He wants lizard cawk.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't you point out my ass backwards logic >=[


BUT I'M NOT GAY!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> BUT I'M NOT GAY!


I fucking love that emote. This place needs cooler emotes.

:frogout:


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how whenever I say no to buttsex someone goes "HURR YOU'RE BEING DEFENSIVE". :V


5 post from this one you'll end up saying "anyone wanna yiff?" :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I fucking love that emote. This place needs cooler emotes.
> 
> :frogout:


SA is pretty much the best forum.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> SA is pretty much the best forum.


It really is, except the occasional sperging goon who goes on a rant about the stupidest shit and derails an entire thread.

Kinda like when someone here makes a sexual comment and derails an entire thread. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> 5 post from this one you'll end up saying "anyone wanna yiff?" :V


 
Yea its not HK smartest move I'll say that much.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It really is, except the occasional sperging goon who goes on a rant about the stupidest shit and derails an entire thread.
> 
> Kinda like when someone here makes a sexual comment and derails an entire thread. :V


Dude, the sperging is what makes it so great.  Either you learn something you never thought you would learn about or he embarrasses himself over and over in his goonyness until he gets banned.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

yea pretty much lol

so why is everyone still picking on HK?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Dude, the sperging is what makes it so great.  Either you learn something you never thought you would learn about or he embarrasses himself over and over in his goonyness until he gets banned.


But sometimes all the other goony goons join in and it turns into A vs B about the stupidest shit. I'll go ahead and use the stereotypical furfag response by using furry threads as an example. Half of the posters go "who gives as shit as long as they don't shitpost about their weird fetishes" and the other half is 'WE MUST CLEANS THIS SCUM OFF OF _MY _SA!" and it gets really obnoxious... at least until a dumb shit furry posts and they e-detective his ass and dig up hilarious shit while he cries about it until they get bored and a mod bans him.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But sometimes all the other goony goons join in and it turns into A vs B about the stupidest shit. I'll go ahead and use the stereotypical furfag response by using furry threads as an example. Half of the posters go "who gives as shit as long as they don't shitpost about their weird fetishes" and the other half is 'WE MUST CLEANS THIS SCUM OFF OF _MY _SA!" and it gets really obnoxious... at least until a dumb shit furry posts and they e-detective his ass and dig up hilarious shit while he cries about it until they get bored and a mod bans him.


Oh man, the last one I remember was priceless. 
Fur: "So hey, I'm a pretty normal furry.  I know there are some freaks but we're usually pretty cool"
*several pages later*
Goons: "So yeah, we found your blog where you admitted you huff skunk spray to get off, lol."

And watching someone try to explain BadDragon and eggshitting was amazing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Oh man, the last one I remember was priceless.
> Fur: "So hey, I'm a pretty normal furry.  I know there are some freaks but we're usually pretty cool"
> *several pages later*
> Goons: "So yeah, we found your blog where you admitted you huff skunk spray to get off, lol."
> ...


God damn that was fucking amazing. That shit was great. Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

How come so many so many straight furs choose lizard guys and dragon guys?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come so many so many straight furs choose lizard guys and dragon guys?


>:[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >:[


Sorry... I should have made a separate topic. Apples and oranges, you know.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sorry... I should have made a separate topic. Apples and oranges, you know.


Wha? I'm just saying I'm not straight... I'm bi...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come so many so many straight furs choose lizard guys and dragon guys?


cause all the manly species ended up becoming the gay species


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

yup pretty much.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause all the manly species ended up becoming the gay species


Your new avatar is lacking boobies. Is there a message you're trying to get across?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Your new avatar is lacking boobies. Is there a message you're trying to get across?


Points to Message above avatar
a great man died D=


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Points to Message above avatar
> a great man died D=


I see. Were you one of those guys who built a memorial after Snape killed Dumbledore?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I see. Were you one of those guys who built a memorial after Snape killed Dumbledore?


nah I was one of the guys going around spoiling it for Harry Potter fans


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nah I was one of the guys going around spoiling it for Harry Potter fans


That makes you okay in my book. (;


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How come so many so many straight furs choose lizard guys and dragon guys?



There's a shitload of dragon gays out there....

(gay dragon pron... CANNOT UNSEEE)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nah I was one of the guys going around spoiling it for Harry Potter fans



I remember that. Oh, it was fun. I got so much hate mail. I loved it.

Oh, btw, kudos on putting up your old avatar. I now remember you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Some gay dragon stalked me for a few days.

Thankfully he stopped after I took him off my steam friends list after flipping out about how he hates straight people and wants to kick all straight furries out of the fandom.


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a fox but not a gay one. 

Does that mean that I'm a strange person that must be purged?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> I'm a fox but not a gay one.
> 
> Does that mean that I'm a strange person that must be purged?



Yes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> I'm a fox but not a gay one.
> 
> Does that mean that I'm a strange person that must be purged?


No it means you're awesome like me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> I'm a fox but not a gay one.
> 
> Does that mean that I'm a strange person that must be purged?



It means you need time.


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it means you're awesome like me.



*High-paws H&K*



HAXX said:


> It means you need time.



TeF: Straight to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> *High-paws H&K*
> 
> 
> 
> TeF: Straight to infinity and beyond.



I am straight as well, but that is because I ain't a fox. They all turn, as it is said.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am straight as well, but that is because I ain't a fox. They all turn, as it is said.


nuh uh, I'm still straight and I've been a furfag for over two years.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh, I'm still straight and I've been a furfag for over two years.





Your broken.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your broken.


nuh uh


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



YES, YOU ARE FOX.

FOXSECUTION


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YES, YOU ARE FOX.
> 
> FOXSECUTION


NUH UH IM NAWT GHEY UR GHEY


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyways... on the topic.

I think that in this case, we might have the same thought as with stereotype of most furries being gay, which isn't true. It just seems that way.

And considering how popular a fox is as a fursona anyway I'm not surprised if many gay folks choose one as their representatives as well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> Anyways... on the topic.
> 
> I think that in this case, we might have the same thought as with stereotype of most furries being gay, which isn't true. It just seems that way.
> 
> And considering how popular a fox is as a fursona anyway I'm not surprised if many gay folks choose one as their representatives as well.



Your gay because you are a fox.

/thread


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

DURP.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your gay because you are a fox.
> 
> /thread


LIES AND SLANDER


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your gay because you are a fox.
> 
> /thread



Point me to the train to a straight fox conectration camp and I'll just  be on my way.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

I wont bother to dig up the old thread I made about my opinion on fox/wolf/dragon/cat fursona's. But I'll tell you right now. It's not good.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I wont bother to dig up the old thread I made about my opinion on fox/wolf/dragon/cat fursona's. But I'll tell you right now. It's not good.


But what about me? I thought you loved me... =[


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

Only because yer a troll.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Only because yer a troll.


ilu :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So how is that lovely couple HK and Foxy going? :3


Planning our wedding :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Planning our wedding :3c



Your face, your ass, whats the difference.

Theres are two ways to end this, and in both of them you die.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your face, your ass, whats the difference.
> 
> Theres are two ways to end this, and in both of them you die.


Well their both great to look at & you can stick your dick in both so I guess they aren't that different.

And you can be a doll & die for me kthnxbai.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Duke never dies.

Want a Duke Burger?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

lawl duke nukem.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I wont bother to dig up the old thread I made about my opinion on fox/wolf/dragon/cat fursona's. But I'll tell you right now. It's not good.


 What about pugs? -Wags tail-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> What about pugs? -Wags tail-


Nobody likes pugs.

Except for one of my IRL friends. He does....


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody likes pugs.
> 
> Except for one of my IRL friends. He does....


 Well I don't like foxes.

So we're even.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Well I don't like foxes.
> 
> So we're even.


How can you not like the best animal known to mankind?


----------



## Riptor (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How can you not like the best animal known to mankind?



Because they're all _gay._

Now if you excuse me, I have to run away giggling as I have just ignited a powder keg of hilarity and I don't intend to be caught in the blast.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Because they're all _gay._
> 
> Now if you excuse me, I have to run away giggling as I have just ignited a powder keg of hilarity and I don't intend to be caught in the blast.


But... I'm not... 

God damnit.


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not...
> 
> God damnit.



Second that.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not...
> 
> God damnit.





The Evil Foxy said:


> Second that.



denial isn't just a river in egypt.

sheesh, foxes just seem to be so damn high-maintenance. that's a pretty good signal that they're queer.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not...
> 
> God damnit.


 
Don't worry, H&K, I believe you're straight.

More ladies for you then, what lady wouldn't want a sexy foxboy?


----------



## mapdark (Apr 23, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Jus' wondering, that's all...



sluts.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry, H&K, I believe you're straight.
> 
> More ladies for you then, what lady wouldn't want a sexy foxboy?



The kind that's aware that all foxboys are gay... :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry, H&K, I believe you're straight.
> 
> More ladies for you then, what lady wouldn't want a sexy foxboy?


they dont want a gay Fox, das be what a Foxboy is

and they dont care now they hitting up other species, and furry pron prove this :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

There is no obvious reason.



But there is an obvious response. Act now and buy some quality Fox Repellent

Durable made from A single piece of fine maple wood precision shaped in order to provide the most effective responce and defense when you need it most, and is guaranteed to stop and stave off any unwanted fox. Act now while supplies last! This is a limated offer.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

The sword is mightier than the baseball bat....

Pretty much anything that isn't made out of wood (or lesser material) is better than a baseball bat.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

ALways thought of foxs as female myself I meen vixen and all never realy thought about it. Guess I am just to straight to care or to much a rabbit lol. All fox;s are hazerds for us.


----------



## CookiieCyanide (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well their both great to look at & you can stick your dick in both so I guess they aren't that different.
> 
> And you can be a doll & die for me kthnxbai.




This ^ is <3 .


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello nerf herder :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

CookiieCyanide said:


> This ^ is <3 .



Don't tempt the Foxy Boy. 
Don't feed the Foxy Boy.


----------



## CookiieCyanide (Apr 23, 2010)

-waves- haiiii :3

 I run away now -hides-
But his answer was still priceless


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Don't tempt the Foxy Boy.
> Don't feed the Foxy Boy.


 
Can I shoot him? I promised him I'd kill him one day.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can I shoot him? I promised him I'd kill him one day.



I'm sure he like to be "shot" with things.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can I shoot him? I promised him I'd kill him one day.



you cant its straight fox. they are endangerd


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you cant its straight fox. they are endangerd


 
Naw its a guy :\



Faris said:


> I'm sure he like to be "shot" with things.


 
now what weapon should I use, the grenade launcher or a poison dart gun and watch him painfully wither on the ground and slowly die? So many choices, so little time.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

no one is going to correct me?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> now what weapon should I use, the grenade launcher or a poison dart gun and watch him painfully wither on the ground and slowly die? So many choices, so little time.



Anything that goes boom.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw its a guy :\



ninja'd


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Anything that goes boom.


 
I know, I'll put a bunch of c4's on his face and detonate them at one time...I'll make sure HK and Scotty is is there yiffing him so they get blown to tiny pieces too, is there anyone I left out that is a major slut?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know, I'll put a bunch of c4's on his face and detonate them at one time...I'll make sure HK and Scotty is is there yiffing him so they get blown to tiny pieces too, is there anyone I left out that is a major slut?



*coughyourselfcough*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> *coughyourselfcough*


 
Now I remember, HK wanted you in the furpile bomb thing over there...go on, don't be shy :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now I remember, HK wanted you in the furpile bomb thing over there...go on, don't be shy :3



Oh, I'm a beautiful innocent fox, I have no place there.

=D


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> *fox*


 Well you fit the requirements sir...please step over there or I'll force you >:3


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well you fit the requirements sir...please step over there or I'll force you >:3



That's just stereotyping! =(


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> That's just stereotyping! =(


 
Meh it happens all the time, best to live with it though for you might not have to live with it for very lol hehehe


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Meh it happens all the time, best to live with it though for you might not have to live with it for very lol hehehe



Nuh-uh. I'm above the influence!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Nuh-uh. I'm above the influence!


 >.>
*pokes you with my shotgun*
Move along please and stop talking to yourself.
Now I just gotta herd all you abominations into a little area and then we get to have fireworks


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >.>
> *pokes you with my shotgun*
> Move along please and stop talking to yourself.
> Now I just gotta herd all you abominations into a little area and then we get to have fireworks



Abominations? You're the wolf here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Abominations? You're the wolf here.


 I'm a doberman :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm a doberman :V



Oh, that makes sense. Everyone knows foxes > dobermans.

=3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Oh, that makes sense. Everyone knows foxes < dobermans.
> 
> =3


 
Hmm this appears to be right :3c


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm this appears to be right :3c



-_- 

Why don't you just climb on into the pile of foxes and _I'll_ handle all this...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> -_-
> 
> Why don't you just climb on into the pile of foxes and _I'll_ handle all this...


 
*points at self* not a fox.
*points at you* is a fox or virtually one anyways.
Mercy shall not be shown for your kind :evil:


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> because they are sluts



Yeah, pretty much this.

Now, if someone could explain the whole _"wolf craze"_ to me now...


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *points at self* not a fox.
> *points at you* is a fox or virtually one anyways.
> Mercy shall not be shown for your kind :evil:



Well, I'm a kitsune. Kitsunes are far better than foxes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I'm a kitsune. Kitsunes are far better than foxes.


 
They are pretty much fox with weak magic from what I've seen :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I'm a kitsune. Kitsunes are far better than foxes.



Mkay, have fun in fairy-tale land 

/lulz.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I'm a kitsune. Kitsunes are far better than foxes.


Kitsune=multi-tailed magic _*fox.*_


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, kitsunes _like me_ are beautiful, skilled, and intelligent.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, have fun in fairy-tale land
> 
> /lulz.


 
Hey if it isn't Scotty, show him what you can do :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey if it isn't Scotty, show him what you can do :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


>


 
wat?
You know you want to, your more of a slut than Foxy Boy and thats damn near impossible.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> wat?
> You know you want to, your more of a slut than Foxy Boy and thats damn near impossible.



I didn't know what you meant in your last post and to be honest, I think Foxy Boy has me beat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, kitsunes _like me_ are beautiful, skilled, and intelligent.


AND DO IT WRONG

now tell me how many tails you have so I know how many to cut off to correct you


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> AND DO IT WRONG
> 
> now tell me how many tails you have so I know how many to cut off to correct you



oh god 

I'd rather keep my tails, if that's all the same to you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I didn't know what you meant in your last post and to be honest, I think Foxy Boy has me beat.


 
Naw, after that time he made that thread and was being cussed out by a shitload of users (including me) he's not as flamboyant as he used to be.  On this thread yea he's up to his old self but if you look at his other posts on FAF he's not acting as gay as you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> oh god
> 
> I'd rather keep my tails, if that's all the same to you.


95% of Kitsunes have their tails wrong

Now if you have more than 5 without any pure explanation you will lose some


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> 95% of Kitsunes have their tails wrong
> 
> Now if you have more than 5 without any pure explanation you will lose some



I have 3. I think 9 tails is a bit ridiculous. After all, that's a lot of tails in your face when you're try to... never mind.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I have 3. I think 9 tails is a bit ridiculous. After all, that's a lot of tails in your face when you're try to... never mind.


good *puts away gardening sheers*


----------



## Redregon (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, I'm a kitsune. Kitsunes are far better than foxes.



kitsune is fox, just spoken in japanese. that's like saying i'm not a cat, i'm Neko. (you can only really get away with that if you actually are japanese and not just a weeabo.)

get back in line with the rest of your ilk.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw, after that time he made that thread and was being cussed out by a shitload of users (including me) he's not as flamboyant as he used to be.  On this thread yea he's up to his old self but if you look at his other posts on FAF he's not acting as gay as you.



Cause it's a game for me. How to gayify (wewt for making up words!) my posts in any way possible. Hell did you see the stuff HE has done....I'm still a virgin FFS....


----------



## Redregon (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause it's a game for me. How to gayify (wewt for making up words!) my posts in any way possible. Hell did you see the stuff HE has done....I'm still a virgin FFS....



when you're a fox, being a virgin is not a virtue.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Redregon said:


> when you're a fox, being a virgin is not a virtue.



Same could be said for any furries, y'know.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause it's a game for me. How to gayify (wewt for making up words!) my posts in any way possible. Hell did you see the stuff HE has done....I'm still a virgin FFS....



a while ago he mentioned something about putting a hairspray can up his tailhole


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> a while ago he mentioned something about putting a hairspray can up his tailhole



That's not anything bad. I'll have to tell you about this one time with a curtain rod.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I put a bottle of hairspray in my butt once....
> 
> And a tubey thing...
> 
> Thats all thats really worth mentioning other than actual cock.



here it is, lol


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> That's not anything bad. I'll have to tell you about this one time with a curtain rod.



if your story is about you and this curtain rod all your "im straight posts" will be irelevent


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> if your story is about you and this curtain rod all your "im straight posts" will be irelevent



Me and a curtain rod? Where'd you get _that_ idea?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Me and a curtain rod? Where'd you get _that_ idea?





Faris said:


> That's not anything bad. I'll have to tell you  about this one time with a curtain rod.


^here...


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> ^here...



I never said that I had anything to do with that rod. I _am_ an innocent virgin.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I never said that I had anything to do with that rod. I _am_ an innocent virgin.


riiiiiiight...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I never said that I had anything to do with that rod. I _am_ an innocent virgin.



hmm. do you consider anal, a valid virginity looesing  action?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hmm. do you consider anal, a valid virginity looesing  action?



Yes, very much.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> Yes, very much.



welp, you're clearly not catholic.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Redregon said:


> welp, you're clearly not catholic.



most would say no but since most of the fandom is gay anal is considerd intercorse


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait if I'm gay is some one going to imply all pugs are gay?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> most would say no but since most of the fandom is gay anal is considerd intercorse



I don't know what else you would consider anal...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Wait if I'm gay is some one going to imply all pugs are gay?


no no we already have you guys down as ugly


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no no we already have you guys down as ugly


Like how I have all Foxes/Wolfs/Huskys down as gay?


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

Basically, a fair amount of people in the furry fandom - both male and female - are pretty much gay.

With some being bi.

And less then 30% percent being straight.



Yea, I think I'll just stick with that.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw its a guy :\
> 
> 
> 
> now what weapon should I use, the grenade launcher or a poison dart gun and watch him painfully wither on the ground and slowly die? So many choices, so little time.



SHOOT HIM WITH STUN DARTS!!

then, give him to me givemtameh gimmiimme gimmiegimiegimie! *torture* >:3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread needs to be put down.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread needs to be put down.


I have a tazer.

-Tazes thread-


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

im gay but my personal fursona has always been the muscular hung hoss


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Devinair001 said:


> im gay but my personal fursona has always been the muscular hung hoss



i think your just compensating :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think your just compensating :3



Isn't that true of every furry? A fursona is fundamentally compensation for something. /philosophy

And um, yeah. I'm a cat and I'm not gay. Woot.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The sword is mightier than the baseball bat....
> 
> Pretty much anything that isn't made out of wood (or lesser material) is better than a baseball bat.


 My intent would be to repel not slay :V


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think your just compensating :3



lol maybe.....
but hey there nothing wrong with a little eye candy lol:grin:


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Devinair001 said:


> lol maybe.....
> but hey there nothing wrong with a little eye candy lol:grin:



But... candy is for eating...


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> But... candy is for eating...



i really want to say "you certainly can take a taste if you want" but that would be in bad taste right lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Devinair001 said:


> i really want to say "you certainly can take a taste if you want" but that would be in bad taste right lol


creepy.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> creepy.



You're one to be talking about creepy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> You're one to be talking about creepy.


How am I creepy? >_>


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> creepy.



lol its only a joke im not a freak


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Devinair001 said:


> lol its only a joke im not a freak


You're a furry, how are you _not_ a freak? :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're a furry, how are you _not_ a freak? :V



True enough :3


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're a furry, how are you _not_ a freak? :V



lol good point,.......guess i am oh well


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

What is it about a Foxy Boy that attracts you? 
And makes these rhymes that you can suck on a cock to 
Taking you back through a hallway to a black room 
No walls or ceilings, just doorways to pass through 
You choose, vibrators are always nice 
But G rings and beads are way more precise 
When it comes to dirty, this shit here is an art 
And I finish what I start, that's what separates me apart 
From other motherfuckers, not saying no names 
But them other motherfuckers (Ain't foxy) 
And they say I'm dirty, too dirty 
Well how dirty do you get? 
When you see a butt without a cylinder object buried in it 
Wait a minute, give me my lube 
I wanna fuck your ass in the bath
For every time you laugh
Will you give me another chance to redefine 
The mind of a Foxy Boy


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What is it about a Foxy Boy that attracts you?
> And makes these rhymes that you can suck on a cock to
> Taking you back through a hallway to a black room
> No walls or ceilings, just doorways to pass through
> ...


I....

uhhhh....

God damnit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, Foxyboy's got me beat for being a smexy man-whore but I'm still the #1 furfag!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, Foxyboy's got me beat for being a smexy man-whore but I'm still the #1 furfag!


*crowns you #1 prom furfag*


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I....
> 
> uhhhh....
> 
> God damnit.


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I....
> 
> uhhhh....
> 
> God damnit.





OH SHI-


HAS HECKLER FINALLY BEEN BEATEN?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Aara said:


> OH SHI-
> 
> 
> HAS HECKLER FINALLY BEEN BEATEN?


No.


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.



Oh good, I was worried there for a sec.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> face




inorite? HK is speechless!


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What is it about a Foxy Boy that attracts you?
> And makes these rhymes that you can suck on a cock to
> Taking you back through a hallway to a black room
> No walls or ceilings, just doorways to pass through
> ...



damn! that's good i like it!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What is it about a Foxy Boy that attracts you?
> And makes these rhymes that you can suck on a cock to
> Taking you back through a hallway to a black room
> No walls or ceilings, just doorways to pass through
> ...


My bedroom's over there... :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

You sluts are wooed easily.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sluts are wooed easily.


I am not a fox slut!!!


----------



## Aara (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sluts are wooed easily.



lol but that's why they're called sluts; they're always wooed easily lolololol


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

Aara said:


> lol but that's why they're called sluts; they're always wooed easily lolololol



i thought sluts were called sluts cause they asked for money up front..........oh wait those are whores woops


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause it's a game for me. How to gayify (wewt for making up words!) my posts in any way possible. Hell did you see the stuff HE has done....I'm still a virgin FFS....


 
If your a fox then you had sex with something, I guarantee it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If your a fox then you had sex with something, I guarantee it.


I haven't. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I haven't. :V


 
Your a paradox, you don't count...w8 a sec you did do something with scotty, he showed me horrible pics @.@



8-bit said:


> SHOOT HIM WITH STUN DARTS!!
> 
> then, give him to me givemtameh gimmiimme gimmiegimiegimie! *torture* >:3c


 
Hell he's all yours man, I'll give you money to torture his ass :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *crowns you #1 prom furfag*



*Crowns you #1 Slut then pats you on the head* :3



south syde dobe said:


> If your a fox then you had sex with something, I guarantee it.



.....does my paw count?



Heckler & Koch said:


> I haven't. :V



See, we're not all whores in real life. Score two for Scotty (Me and HK)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....does my paw count?


 
You have a paw? o_o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You have a paw? o_o



*Ahem* Still number 1 FURfag >.>
I wuv furcabulary and/or talking like a retard :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your a paradox, you don't count...w8 a sec you did do something with scotty, he showed me horrible pics @.@
> 
> 
> 
> Hell he's all yours man, I'll give you money to torture his ass :3


Scotty and I never did anything you liar >=[



Scotty1700 said:


> See, we're not all whores in real life. Score two for Scotty (Me and HK)



It's less of me not being a slut and more of me sucking :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty and I never did anything you liar >=[
> 
> 
> 
> It's less of me not being a slut and more of me sucking :V



Yeah, he WANTS it but I refuse....and you suck WHAT exactly? Isn't that my job?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, he WANTS it but I refuse....and you suck WHAT exactly? Isn't that my job?


I suck at life :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Ahem* Still number 1 FURfag >.>
> I wuv furcabulary and/or talking like a retard :3


 
See you outrank Foxy Boy anyday 
I just pray to god you don't do this else where.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> See you outrank Foxy Boy anyday
> I just pray to god you don't do this else where.



Hehe I don't. It's very tempting to though


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

*kicks in door* WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> **kicks* in door* WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE?!



"This isn't Sparta dude...." *Throws you back out the doorway.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *kicks in door* WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE?!


 
The usual.

Everybody is trying to seduce Heckler and I'm nor trying to stop it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I am not a fox slut!!!


Thats not very nice :<



FoxBody said:


> *kicks in door* WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE?!


^Total mom move lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *kicks in door* WTF IS GOING ON IN HERE?!


 
Your mom :V
*kicks you out*


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "This isn't Sparta dude...." *Throws you back out the doorway.



Could you at least wash your hands first??? 



Foxy_Boy said:


> ^Total mom move lol.



Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

W-what's wrong with my hands?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what's wrong with my hands?


 You touch yourself at night so god has cursed you.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what's wrong with my hands?



HA! I got you!

The correct answer is: "Hands? I have paws, not hands."


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-what's wrong with my hands?


I cummed on them.

Eat it :3

EAT IT!!!!!111!!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

So guys. What's this game you have with H&K?

Don't you ever get tired of it?



Foxy_Boy said:


> I cummed on them.
> 
> Eat it :3
> 
> EAT IT!!!!!111!!


 

Don't do it Scotty! It's poison.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> HA! I got you!
> 
> The correct answer is: "Hands? I have paws, not hands."


 
...
I thought I kicked you out :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You touch yourself at night so god has cursed you.



I don't like God no more v_v



FoxBody said:


> HA! I got you!
> 
> The correct answer is: "Hands? I have paws, not hands."



Curses, my furcabulary-furfag status has just faltered!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like God no more v_v


 
*Curious fox face* *Stale tail*

Why?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> It's poison.


Its concentrated passion >_>

Also nummy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> So guys. What's this game you have with H&K?
> 
> Don't you ever get tired of it?


No... :V





Martino Zorrilla said:


> Don't do it Scotty! It's poison.


Since when do foxes have venomous sperm?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I cummed on them.
> 
> Eat it :3
> 
> EAT IT!!!!!111!!



So very tempting but I think I'll pass....*Lick*



Martino Zorrilla said:


> Don't do it Scotty! It's poison.



 Too late v_v


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ...
> I thought I kicked you out :V



I am but a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So very tempting but I think I'll pass....*Lick*
> 
> 
> 
> Too late v_v


Its poison that makes you into a floaty furfag.

Therefore you are immune :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Curious fox face* *Stale tail*
> 
> Why?



I'm kidding.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Its concentrated passion >_>
> 
> Also nummy.



*Omnomnomnom* Y-you're right! It's uber-nummy!




Foxy_Boy said:


> Its poison that makes you into a floaty furfag.
> 
> Therefore you are immune :3c



Foxy_Boy used Sludge. It's not very effective........


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its concentrated passion >_>
> 
> Also nummy.


 
Passion? Since when is passion a substance.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No... :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No?... Aha...

Since fox haters experimented with them to produce a viable way for their destruction.



Scotty1700 said:


> So very tempting but I think I'll pass....*Lick*
> 
> 
> 
> Too late v_v


 
Don't worry, ask for the antidote on the closest hospital.



Scotty1700 said:


> I'm kidding.


 
I knew you were. I was joking too.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Omnomnomnom* Y-you're right! It's uber-nummy!


*cums in your cereal*






Scotty1700 said:


> Foxy_Boy used Sludge. It's not very effective........


...What?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *cums in your cereal*
> 
> 
> ...What?



ah.... Gross! 

lol homo milk :3


 pokemon reference


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> pokemon reference



Yuppers. Sludge was the only move I could think of that was remotely close to cumming....and you said it would turn me into a huge fag or something but I already am one so it's not very effective...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ah.... Gross!
> 
> lol homo milk :3
> 
> ...


Oooh... Thats funny scotty 

Ninja'd or w/e Yeah I get it


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yuppers. Sludge was the only move I could think of that was remotely close to cumming....and you said it would turn me into a huge fag or something but I already am one so it's not very effective...



i love how you used one of the grossest moves too


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yuppers. Sludge was the only move I could think of that was remotely close to cumming....and you said it would turn me into a huge fag or something but I already am one so it's not very effective...


 

Ah, asÃ­ que el joven Scotty ha aceptado finalmente sus impulsos latentes.

Â¿Se sentirÃ¡ bien con ello?

EdiciÃ³n: Claro que sÃ­.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ah, asÃ­ que el joven Scotty ha aceptado finalmente sus impulsos latentes.
> 
> Â¿Se sentirÃ¡ bien con ello?



No se senior. (Too lazy to fiddle with accents).

Something along the lines of "Ah, So the young Scotty has finally accepted the impulsive *somethings*.

Don't know what Sentira means.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ah, asÃ­ que el joven Scotty ha aceptado finalmente sus impulsos latentes.
> 
> Â¿Se sentirÃ¡ bien con ello?
> 
> EdiciÃ³n: Claro que sÃ­.


Scotty es mi homosexual el rabiar.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No se senior. (Too lazy to fiddle with accents).


 
*Formal british smile* Ha, ha, sir. Do not worry about it sir.



Scotty1700 said:


> Something along the lines of "Ah, So the young Scotty has finally accepted the impulsive *somethings*.
> 
> Don't know what Sentira means.


 
"Latente" means "underlying". In this case "his underlying impulses".

And "sentirÃ¡" is the future and subjunctive of "feel". It means "does he feel right about it?"




Foxy_Boy said:


> Scotty es mi homosexual el rabiar.


 
It is said "a rabiar", no "el rabiar".


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Scotty es mi homosexual el rabiar.



enough with the spanish im canadien here we know english and a little french


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-
It's the weekend, that means spanish class is over >.>

Ah, so young Scotty finally accepted latent impulses.

Do you feel comfortable with it?

I've always accepted said impulses....


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-
> It's the weekend, that means spanish class is over >.>


That means your my raging homosexual :3



Rachrix said:


> enough with the spanish im canadien here we know  english and a little french


Will your obviously a halfwit that can't speak english well either because you spelled Canadian wrong.

FYI I am also a Canadafag


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-
> It's the weekend, that means spanish class is over >.>



lol its the weekend here too and im spending it on this forum. 

i need to meet some real life furries to hang out with


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn, Foxy Boy has out-Scotty'd Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Orly, Where in Canadia. (Yes, purposely spelled wrong)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Damn, Foxy Boy has out-Scotty'd Scotty.



I'm un out-scotty-able...

yay over-use of hyphens------

Fuck, double post.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> That means your my raging homosexual :3
> 
> Will your obviously a halfwit that can't speak english well either because you spelled Canadian wrong.
> 
> FYI I am also a Canadafag



its not my fault english class is stupid. who needs spelling in the real world when you know how to find the area of a sphere :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly, Where in Canadia. (Yes, purposely spelled wrong)


I think it should be called Canadia...

I live in Ontario..... the place where your forced to work for a corporation.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> its not my fault english class is stupid. who needs spelling in the real world when you know how to find the area of a sphere :3


writing & math usually go hand in hand...

When its hard math anyways.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Damn, Foxy Boy has out-Scotty'd Scotty.


 

Exactly, Scotty is gay and enthusiastically nice.

Foxy Boy is downright gay and quite creepy about it.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think it should be called Canadia...
> 
> I live in Ontario..... the place where your forced to work for a corporation.



well i live close enough to chemical valley to feel myself get cancer lol... it hurts to breath


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

So the cum is-a flying now?

><


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Exactly, Scotty is gay and enthusiastically nice.
> 
> Foxy Boy is downright gay and quite creepy about it.



I'd do 'em both.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> its not my fault english class is stupid. who needs spelling in the real world when you know how to find the area of a sphere :3



English > All other languages. YAY supremacy! 




Foxy_Boy said:


> I think it should be called Canadia...
> 
> I live in Ontario..... the place where your forced to work for a corporation.



Ooh, I know a few gents from Nova Scotia via the PS3....damn canadians and their alcohol, every one I've ever gotten to know even the slightest bit is in a permanently hammered state lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd do 'em both.



I'd do you when you least expect it.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So the cum is-a flying now?
> 
> ><



it just stoped, but if your trying to bring it back i hate you


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> English > All other languages. YAY supremacy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40% of Canadians also smoke weed


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Exactly, Scotty is gay and enthusiastically nice.
> 
> Foxy Boy is downright gay and quite creepy about it.


Hey I'm nice too >_>


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> English > All other languages. YAY supremacy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i may drink on acation, but i dont do drugs. 

anymore

that much


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn this forum...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So the cum is-a flying now?
> 
> ><



It's the FAF....you're practically drowning in it right now without even knowing it.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd do 'em both at the same time



Fix'd. Hop on the 'whore' bandwagon....




Foxy_Boy said:


> 40% of Canadians also smoke weed



Same as in the US. It's horrendous. (Woah I spelled that right?)


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Hey I'm nice too >_>


 
My problem with you is that your avatars and tone make your posts sound lustful instead of happy.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 40% of Canadians also smoke weed



never have smoked weed altho it has been offerd countless times by everyone of my friends. the only thing i have done is i had a little bit of an oxy fetish


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn this forum...



Don't worry, I'd do you too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, I'd do you too.



*WHORE!*


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, I'd do you too.


 
Ahhhhh...

Poor Heckler. They'll never stop teasing him.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *WHORE!*



Yeah, and?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, I'd do you too.


why


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> My problem with you is that your avatars and tone make your posts sound lustful instead of happy.


Isn't being happy required to be lustful?

I wouldn't wanna get freaky if I was depressed..... Actually nevermind it would probably make me feel better...

But still that kind of proves my point


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Ahhhhh...
> 
> Poor Heckler. They'll never stop teasing him.



i wonder if it was like this for him 5000 post ago?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Isn't being happy required to be lustful?
> 
> I wouldn't wanna get freaky if I was depressed..... Actually nevermind it would probably make me feel better...
> 
> But still that kind of proves my point


 

No, the lustful are not necessarilly happy. They're just satisfying an impulse. Or rather I don't that the lustful are doing it sincerely or with love.



*Heckler*, if you friggin' hate this forum... Why don't you make any efforts to stop comming?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread is full of foxes, fail, win and ghey... :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> No, the lustful are not necessarilly happy. They're just satisfying an impulse. Or rather I don't that the lustful are doing it sincerely or with love.


Well I am happy >_<


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This thread is full of foxes, fail, win and ghey... :V


 

I hope I am not counted in any of those.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Well I am happy >_<


 
Then, I'll let you be.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This thread is full of foxes, fail, win and ghey... :V



*Math for Fuck-tards*


Foxes, Fail, Win, and Ghey....well Fail and Win cancel out. Ghey = Fox so you got Fox Squared. In the end you're left with Fox^2 and a shit-ton of cum that is produced from those two foxes butt-yiffing each other to no end.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I hope I am not counted in any of those.


You wouldn't want to be win? 


Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes, Fail, Win, and Ghey....well Fail and  Win cancel out to 1. Ghey = Fox so you got Fox Squared. In the end  you're left with Fox^2 and a shit-ton of cum that is produced from those  two foxes butt-yiffing each other to no end.


Awesome... :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You wouldn't want to be win?


 

I'm in the "Win"? (sorry, I didn't see "win" in your post).


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I'm in the "Win"? (sorry, I didn't see "win" in your post).


No you're under ghey... :V
I'm just surprised you didn't want to be win... :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *No you're under ghey... :V*
> I'm just surprised you didn't want to be win... :V


 

*Angry and demonic fox face*
I hope you're kidding on that one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm totally not gay, and neither is H&K.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Angry and demonic fox face*
> I hope you're kidding on that one.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm totally not gay, and neither is H&K.


Why do you want to have sex with me...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you want to have sex with me...


So that I'll instantly join it :3c


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you want to have sex with me...


 

Becuase he was obviously lying on that one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you want to have sex with me...



I would never! I'm totally not into dudes.


Anyone want a blowjob?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I would never! I'm totally not into dudes.
> 
> 
> Anyone want a blowjob?


Are you mocking me? >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you mocking me? >=[



I'd say yes cause you totally do that.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you mocking me? >=[


 
I bet he is.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I would never! I'm totally not into dudes.
> 
> 
> Anyone want a blowjob?


How much do they cost?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How much do they cost?



Totally free. I'm not gay.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Totally free. I'm not gay.


Does not compute.... *head explodes*


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Totally free. I'm not gay.


 

You sir, just made a contradiction right there.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Totally free. I'm not gay.


Why are you mocking me I thought you loved me. =[


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you mocking me I thought you loved me. =[


 
Just what do you want?!

Also, Heckler, are an actual russian communist?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you mocking me I thought you loved me. =[



And now you're heartbroken over losing your lovey dovey furfag (no offense Fuzzy)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Just what do you want?!
> 
> Also, Heckler, are an actual russian communist?


No I am not actually Russian. I just think the whole "_EVIL COMMUNISTS!" _thing is hilarious.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

THIS. MUST. DIE.

-Uses fox repellant-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> THIS. MUST. DIE.
> 
> -Uses fox repellant-


Your fox repellent doesn't work on lizards. >:3


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

reply #1500 snype

seriously I thought everything got locked at 1k


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> THIS. MUST. DIE.
> 
> -Uses fox repellant-



Muahaha, It has no effect on us. We're all-powerful!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Your fox repellent doesn't work on lizards. >:3


I have lizard repellent.

Cherry Pepsi. -Uses it-



Scotty1700 said:


> Muahaha, It has no effect on us. We're  all-powerful!



I have scotty repellent too.
-Shows collection of lesbian pronz-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I have lizard repellent.
> 
> Cherry Pepsi. -Uses it-


Better than regular Pepsi...



Rainwulf said:


> I have scotty repellent too.
> -Shows collection of lesbian pronz-


:lol:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

AHHH, it burns! Keep it away!!!!!!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Better than regular Pepsi...
> 
> 
> :lol:



Bleh. I'm drinking regular pepsi becuase it's all we have right now.
And it is shit.

OHOHOHO. I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING.



Scotty1700 said:


> AHHH, it burns! Keep it away!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAH. See? You said you where a almighty fox. :U


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone want to taste a chainsaw?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> AHHH, it burns! Keep it away!!!!!!


I'll save you!
*takes lesbian porn*
Fuck yeah. 



south syde dobe said:


> Anyone want to taste a chainsaw?


Not really...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> HAHAHAHAH. See? You said you where a almighty fox. :U



N-need moar penis!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Anyone want to taste a chainsaw?



-Noms on chainsaw-
Tastes like blood and glass. Nomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -Noms on chainsaw-
> Tastes like blood and glass. Nomnomnomnomnom.



Glass? The fuck are you talking about....?

Kids and their drugs these days *facepaw*


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Glass? The fuck are you talking about....?
> 
> Kids and their drugs these days *facepaw*


I ate a glass. It tasted like shit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Not really...


 
Come on, it tastes just like pain and blood *revs it* well its ok, I'll trick Foxy Boy and Scotty to tasting it first :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Come on, it tastes just like pain and blood *revs it* well its ok, I'll trick Foxy Boy and Scotty to tasting it first :3c


Paint it like a dick... It'll work... :V


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Pain, Blood and peanut butter.
Mmm.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder.


 

Don't tell me that surprises you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Paint it like a dick... It'll work... :V


 
I already knew that, I took out like 100 foxes the other day by panting a sigh that said free dildo and buttsecks this way which was actually a way into a slaughter machine, its something they used to ground up cows but hey foxes work too :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Come on, it tastes just like pain and blood *revs it* well its ok, I'll trick Foxy Boy and Scotty to tasting it first :3c



"Oooh look at that! C-can I touch it?? *Kjflahelkhf* Bawww, he cutted me!




Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder.



Cause the biggest flamer of them all just showed up.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Oooh look at that! C-can I touch it?? *Kjflahelkhf* Bawww, he cutted me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who? You've been


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I already knew that, I took out like 100 foxes the other day by panting a *sign** that said free dildo and buttsecks this way which was actually a way into a slaughter machine, its something they used to ground up cows but hey foxes work too :3c


Fix'd


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread just keeps getting weirder and weirder.



I get scared when threads go over 500 posts because they tend to do that but sometimes I'll pop in just for a giggle.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Oooh look at that! C-can I touch it?? *Kjflahelkhf* Bawww, he *cutted* me!


 
That's not right english.

God, I'm listening to Mozart's "The Magic Flute", and it's strangely fitting with the strange atmosphere here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Oooh look at that! C-can I touch it?? *Kjflahelkhf* Bawww, he cutted me!


 
Just keep kissing it, the pain will go away


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just keep kissing it, the pain will go away


 
Okay, now it is getting REALLY weird.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread is giving me cancer.

EDIT: and blue balls


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just keep kissing it, the pain will go away



*Bleeds profusely* It's not working!



Van Ishikawa said:


> This thread is giving me cancer.



I wouldn't doubt that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Bleeds profusely* It's not working!


 
Amazing your face is still there...well maybe your doing it the wrong way or something, we need foxy here to demonstrate


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Bleeds profusely* It's not working!


 
Then stop doing it! If you die, then you will not be able to yiff anymore. God is too pure to let you yiff in heaven, and the devil is too evil to let you yiff in hell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Then stop doing it! If you die, then you will not be able to yiff anymore. God is too pure to let you yiff in heaven, and the devil is too evil to let you yiff in hell.



 That'd be....horrendous!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That'd be....horrendous!


 

Let's not forget that if you're sent to purgatory, you will be purified... with fire! And you will not think of yiff anymore or think of it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Then stop doing it! If you die, then you will not be able to yiff anymore. God is too pure to let you yiff in heaven, and the devil is too evil to let you yiff in hell.



Sounds like time for some yiffing in Purgatory.


FFFFFFFF- ninjas


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Sounds like time for some yiffing in Purgatory.
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFF- ninjas


 
Read my post above.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

yiff sucks anyways


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Read my post above.



i hate ninjas


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff sucks anyways



maby if you tryed straight yiff you might like it :3


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i hate ninjas


 
What is an internet ninja?


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Read my post above.



That's why i ninja edited that into my post.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> maby if you tryed gay yiff you might like it :3



Fix'd, this is better.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Let's not forget that if you're sent to purgatory, you will be purified... with fire! And you will not think of yiff anymore or think of it.



Oh noes, not cauterized castration!


....idk.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

real porn > yiff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ghey porn > yiff


fix'd to sound like H&K


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> real porn > yiff



Real porn? Pfff, that's SO 1990.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> real porn > yiff



The fuck you talkin' about.

P.S. Funny joke tiem!

Did you think the person who invented the dildo thought "If you build it, they will come (cum)?"


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The fuck you talkin' about.
> 
> P.S. Funny joke tiem!
> 
> Did you think the person who invented the dildo thought "If you build it, they will come (cum)?"


I hate you


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fix'd, this is better.



he alredy like gay yiff so its irlevent

unless that was twords me then i would respond with, i do not like poo


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you



The Fuck you talkin' about? 

Funny joke tiem:

Everyone loves me...


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The fuck you talkin' about.
> 
> P.S. Funny joke tiem!
> 
> Did you think the person who invented the dildo thought "If you build it, they will come (cum)?"



Oh boy pun time!

I was on a roll with car puns with my friend earlier. Lasted a good half hour. Heh. I punned.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The fuck you talkin' about.
> 
> P.S. Funny joke tiem!
> 
> Did you think the person who invented the dildo thought "If you build it, they will come (cum)?"



nice i will remember that one


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> real porn > yiff


 

You watch real porn?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

A vulture walks onto an airplane carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, "I'm sorry sir, only one carrion per passenger."


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> You watch real porn?


Most of the time.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of the time.


 
*Ashamed fox face*

Of what kind?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Ashamed fox face*
> 
> Of what kind?


You know.

Girls having sex.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> A vulture walks onto an airplane carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, "I'm sorry sir, only one carrion per passenger."



Oh my god, that's great. xD


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know.
> 
> Girls having sex.



cant get much more vage then that


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know.
> 
> Girls having sex.


 
Ohh....

I personally do not like watching female on anything porn. I strongly advocate for women's rights and I think that turning her into an object of mere sexual desire is sexist. It feels wrong to me.

Although I've watched quite a few of that kind... and enjoyed them... *Ashamed fox face agian*


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know.
> 
> Sweaty men having sex.



Fixed for H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> cant get much more vage then that


Well I don't look at anything weird. I can't really go into much more detail :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I don't look at anything weird. I can't really go into much more detail :V



your a furry and you dont do or look at weird things, and your a fox but questionably not gay  i think your in the wrong fandom


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your a furry and you dont do or look at weird things, and your a fox but questionably not gay  i think your in the wrong fandom


Nah, I'm just a non-conformist furry, which is like a paradox since furries are pretty non-conforming to begin with.

TIME PARADOX!


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> TIME PARADOX!


Use the Sonic Screwdriver!!!!!

But yeah... I'm a fox. Not gay here. Or slutty... At least, as far as I know. And I think I know more about me than anyone else here.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Use the Sonic Screwdriver!!!!!
> 
> But yeah... I'm a fox. Not gay here. Or slutty... At least, as far as I know. And I think I know more about me than anyone else here.


So I think that totals up to three of us now?

It's depressing...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I think that totals up to three of us now?
> 
> It's depressing that there's even that many.


Fix'd.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I think that totals up to three of us now?
> 
> It's depressing...


I have the sex drive of 10 foxes >;3


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I have the sex drive of 10 foxes >;3



I'm sure you do...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

...what the fuck you looking at?


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ...what the fuck you looking at?



*whispers* Your body.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> *whispers* Your body.


 My face is up here damn it >:[


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My face is up here damn it >:[



What? Oh, no, that's okay. Your body's fine.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ...what the fuck you looking at?


My dick is bigger than yours :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My dick is bigger than yours :V



Hey everybody, let's get into dick measuring contests!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My dick is bigger than yours :V


 
Sure it is (sarcasm) , I don't have to brag to show mine off 



Faris said:


> What? Oh, no, that's okay. Your body's fine.


 




Faris said:


> Hey everybody, let's get into dick measuring contests!


 
Yea you two can do that, I'm going to be sitting way the fuck over their practicing my headshot skills with my sniper...now stay still :3c


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you're overcompensating.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure it is (sarcasm) , I don't have to brag to show mine off
> 
> Yea you two can do that, I'm going to be sitting way the fuck over their practicing my headshot skills with my sniper...now stay still :3c


Your just jealous your dick is so small & you don't want to join in our fun :3c


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your just jealous your dick is so small & you don't want to join in our fun :3c



Let's start a club, no small dicks allowed.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Let's start a club, no small dicks allowed.


6 inches or more club.

Dobe your not invited :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 6 inches or more club.
> 
> Dobe your not invited :V



Yaaaay! 

Of course, that means most people on the forums can't get in. =P


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Yaaaay!
> 
> Of course, that means most people on the forums can't get in. =P


6 is average for white people, but not everyone is white so about 40% are average or slightly more....

The other 60% is smaller or larger.

Also race doesn't always determine cock size.

The most commonly appearing size is actually 5.5, Asians


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 6 is average for white people, but not everyone is white so about 40% are average or slightly more....
> 
> The other 60% is smaller or larger.



Oh, of course. I should start memorizing facts about dicks now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your just jealous your dick is so small & you don't want to join in our fun :3c


 
Pfft I'd drawf you but then I don't want to hurt your gay pride nor have you trying to suck on it or something, its no telling where your mouth been er who's it been on I mean :I


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pfft I'd drawf you but then I don't want to hurt your gay pride nor have you trying to suck on it or something, its no telling where your mouth been er who's it been on I mean :I


Its been on clean people.

And I seriously doubt that, I brag because I has pix :3c

You don't brag cause you either don't or have nothing to brag about :V

Its ok though, I don't think any less of you... Fox traitor.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its been on clean people.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that, I brag because I has pix :3c
> 
> ...



Dicks can't really be that clean, can they? I mean, it IS a dick.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Dicks can't really be that clean, can they? I mean, it IS a dick.


Its clean if it has no stds & never had any.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

if you want to get technical, the average prick size is actually about 5" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etKVfmUXdw8

though, why would someone want an oversized dick? at some point it gets too large that nobody would either want or be able to fit it in. (well, unless they like using blood as lube.)

i pity the people that actually have giant cocks. yeah, it may look pretty but something that large ain't going near me and i know i'm not the only one to feel this way.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think the average size is 5", that's just bullshit to make people with smaller dicks feel better..

I mean, I've got 7, and I think it's pretty small..


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

8" isn't that big, right?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I don't think the average size is 5", that's just bullshit to make people with smaller dicks feel better..
> 
> I mean, I've got 7, and I think it's pretty small..



well, between 5 and six but favouring the 5 (so, maybe 5.5")

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size

though, to be frank, i would probably shave a half inch off all the results since most boys tend to want to exaggerate or they're doing the "angle it down while hard" method to get an extra half inch.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

i knew at some point on this forum i run into a dick size contest or display, to tell you the truth it took longer then i thought, and the only people i want to know what my size is are famales so cunt(lol did that on accident)  me out of this one


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its been on clean people.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that, I brag because I has pix :3c
> 
> ...


 
So you made sure that all the people you sucked off was tested? Also you sure do seem to try and flaunt about it but everyone knows that the dude bragging got the tiny stuff 

Also foxes are cool when they aren't anthro, anthro foxes are bitches :I
I do not associate with your kind anymore and I'm alot happier I don't.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also foxes are cool when they aren't anthro, anthro foxes are bitches :I
> I do not associate with your kind anymore and I'm alot happier I don't.



I think you're just jealous of us.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 6 inches or more club.
> 
> Dobe your not invited :V



I can get in


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

DAMMIT YOU FAGS YOU'RE JUST MAKING ME WISH I HAD SOME PENIS TO SUCK RIGHT NOW


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> DAMMIT YOU FAGS YOU'RE JUST MAKING ME WISH I HAD SOME PENIS TO SUCK RIGHT NOW



Hehehe.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Hehehe.


...would it work if I wear high heels?


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...would it work if I wear high heels?



I dunno lets see.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...would it work if I wear high heels?



girl you can ware anything you want


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Where do you foxes find time to have sex inbetween all this talking about how much you have sex? 

Also:
Average penis size - Not large enough
Your penis size - One inch too small


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Where do you foxes find time to have sex inbetween all this talking about how much you have sex?
> 
> Also:
> Average penis size - Not large enough
> Your penis size - One inch too large



Icwutudidthar!


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> 8" isn't that big, right?


I dunno really..
Seems like it wouldn't be too big or too small, just about right.
But then again, I've never seen an erect penis in real life.




Van Ishikawa said:


> Where do you foxes find time to have sex inbetween all this talking about how much you have sex?
> 
> Also:
> Average penis size - Not large enough
> Your penis size - One inch too small


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> girl you can ware anything you want


Okay, just let me go get my fursuit...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, just let me go get my fursuit...



kinky i like where this is going :3

wouldn't it be a scalesuit?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I dunno really..
> Seems like it wouldn't be too big or too small, just about right.
> But then again, I've never seen an erect penis in real life.


8" is substantial, and "porn average."  I think he was making a joke :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I dunno really..
> Seems like it wouldn't be too big or too small, just about right.
> But then again, I've never seen an erect penis in real life.



Not even your own?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Not even your own?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> <=====8



fix'd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

God damnit this thread is _still going_


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit this thread is _still going_



It's like Fidel Castro. It's never going to die.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> It's like Fidel Castro. It's never going to die.


And the CIA has failed multiple times to assassinate them.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And the CIA has failed multiple times to assassinate them.



so long as there are foxes this thread will survive.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Redregon said:


> so long as there are foxes this thread will survive.


I guess it will have to survive then because foxes are too cool.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

So this one time, at band camp.....I saw a fox.


/lulz


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So this one time, at band camp.....I saw a fox.
> 
> 
> /lulz


One time I saw a fox when I was driving home form school with a friend. I screamed YIFF out the window at it and it flipped the fuck out and ran away.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> One time I saw a fox when I was driving home form school with a friend. I screamed YIFF out the window at it and it flipped the fuck out and ran away.



Why do I not doubt that...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why do I not doubt that...


Because it's me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> One time I saw a fox when I was driving home *from* school with a friend. I screamed YIFF out the window at it and it flipped the fuck out and ran away.



This is the best thing I've heard today...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I'm gay.




Ah ok.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxes are cool, especially Vixens.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This is the best thing I've heard today...



You're welcome.



Scotty1700 said:


> Ah ok.



No.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


Yes...?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes...?



Go to your room...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes...?


No and it's starting to get old. >=[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Go to your room...



Awwwww... ;~;



Heckler & Koch said:


> No and it's starting to get old.  >=[


Not until we stop getting a rise out of you... :V


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No and it's starting to get old. >=[



... it never gets old. ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

OKAY, I think this is done.


----------

